# Neuer Köder? Robofish :-)



## Chiforce (8. November 2012)

Gerade gesehen, und schon die Idee gehabt: 

3 Drillinge ran und los :-D

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0ca_1352401230

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## marlin2304 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Eigentlich eine gute Idee, Bisserkennung müsste mit einer Pose sein.


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wenn die noch an der Farbpalette arbeiten und ein paar Drillinge dem Ding verpassen ist es 1a ;-)


----------



## vermesser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Krasses Teil. Das muss einfach Fische fangen...für Hecht und große Zander gradezu ideal, wie es da so über den Boden gründelt...machen wir ne Sammelbestellung?


----------



## olaf70 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Dann noch die Bissanzeige in Echtzeit aufs Smartphone. Dann kann man auch beim Spinnfischen gemütlich im Bivy pennen.


----------



## buddah (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

WOW 

die Dinger sind ja genial
NEXT GENERATION  SPINNING

Wenn der kleine da so von einem weg schwimmt ....stell ich mir echt spannend vor!!

Vorallem die Oberflächenversion find ich geil


----------



## Chiforce (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bei einer Sammelbestellung wär ich dabei


----------



## derMatzler (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Faulenzermethode 2.0


----------



## Bobster (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Sensationell !
#g

Ich nehme gleich 2 Stück 


Hier schwirrt doch so ein Tröt rum, indem einer Fragt was
seine Mutter Ihm aus Japan mitbringen soll ?

Wenn das mal nicht eine 1A Idee ist :m


----------



## welsfaenger (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

wow, das würde echt klappen


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

geiles Köderspiel !!!! :m


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Die Frage wäre nun: Wie bewegt sich das Teil mit Schnur und Haken? Und wieviele Hechtbisse hält so 'nen Plastefisch aus?

PS: lebender Köfi 2.0


----------



## buddah (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



daci7 schrieb:


> Und wieviele Hechtbisse hält so 'nen Plastefisch aus?


so 7-8


----------



## gründler (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich glaube der Körper ist aus Weichplaste,ob da Haken auf dauer gut drin halten ???

Dann kommt hinzu das durch Sprengringe Haken.....das gewicht so wie die balance verändert werden,und wer weiß wie sich das auf das Schwimmverhalten auswirkt.

Ansonsten gibt das bestimmt bisse drauf.

Leichter Einzelhaken im Rücken geht bestimmt,aber große gewichte dran hat bestimmt Nachteile.

Und dann muss man gucken was kostet das teil,bei Stk.Preis 10-20€ bleib ich lieber bei altbewährten ^^


#h


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Vorn ne Öse dran und in diese auch den Drilling/Einzelhaken reingehängt udn das Ganze an der Posenmontage - die Tiefe steht dann fest und die Kopflastigkeit ist dann auch wurscht - nur das Teil muss einiges aushalten und auch an der Öse halten. (und wasserdicht bleiben).


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

37 US-Dollar kostet einer. Kann man bei Amazon Japan bestellen


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wart mal ab - da muss man nur "Sebile" oder "Megabass" druffschreiben, ein paar dünndrähtige Drillinge dranfriemeln und schon kannste das Teil für 70 Tacken verkaufen


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

In der Bucht gibts die in USA noch etwas günstiger:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zuru-Robo-Fi...0379?pt=US_Action_Figures&hash=item2a25b3659b

Wer wagt nen Versuch?


----------



## Ulli3D (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Alle wollen nur verdienen, im Link steht $15.


----------



## dr.zeto (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Super geile Alternative zum hierzulande verbotenen lebenden Köderfisch !
Hammer Bewegungen... Das Teil mal mit Weißfisch-Dekor oder Barsch-Dekor direkt vor ein Seerosenfeld gelegt... Bingo !

Interessant was es alles gibt...


----------



## joosi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Farbvarianten gibs ja laut Packung genug naja stelle mir nur vor wenn das Fischi mit Drillingen bestückt ist und es die über den Grund  zieht wieviele sich dann dort verhaken und dann dort den Tod finden genau soviele wie gufis in der Steinpackung ????


----------



## Margarelon (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Sorry, Leute, ihr hab den total falschen Ansatz!
Das Teil muss IN einen KöFi gepackt werden! Haken halten besser, es ist geschützt und du musst es nicht umlackieren, wenn du andere Farben haben willst. Einfach 'nen neuen KöFi fangen, ausziehen, Schwanzflosse abschneiden und über den Robofisch ziehen, Rest überstülpen und los geht's!


----------



## dr.zeto (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Farbvarianten gibt schon, aber die Frage ist, was davon für Angeln und als lebender Köfi-"Ersatz" realistisch genug ist...

Apropo: Du hast noch nicht mit lebendem Köfi geangelt, oder ?!

Den würde ich z.B. nie am Grund anbieten sondern an der Hecht-/Waller-Pose (wenn der Köfi groß genug wäre)...


----------



## dr.zeto (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Margarelon schrieb:


> Sorry, Leute, ihr hab den total falschen Ansatz!
> Das Teil muss IN einen KöFi gepackt werden! Haken halten besser, es ist geschützt und du musst es nicht umlackieren, wenn du andere Farben haben willst. Einfach 'nen neuen KöFi fangen, ausziehen, Schwanzflosse abschneiden und über den Robofisch ziehen, Rest überstülpen und los geht's!




Das ist "krank"... ;-) Man Leute, ich find's wieder mal geil wie kreativ wir Angler sein können... |supergri


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Das ist "krank"... ;-) Man Leute, ich find's wieder mal geil wie kreativ wir Angler sein können... |supergri



Noch lachen wir darüber, und nächstes Jahr steht der für 50 € in den Angelläden


----------



## Margarelon (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Das ist "krank"... ;-) Man Leute, ich find's wieder mal geil wie kreativ wir Angler sein können... |supergri



Würde ich nicht so sehen... Du bekommst doch jetzt schon Wobblerköpfe, die du auf 'nen KöFi pappst! Und mein Vorschlag ist nur eine technische Weiterentwicklung...
|supergri


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Du meinst also sowas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU
und dann den Köfi-Barsch selbst essen und die Haut wiederverwerten? Das klingt ja mal nach sinnvollem Recycling


----------



## Margarelon (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



daci7 schrieb:


> Du meinst also sowas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU
> und dann den Köfi-Barsch selbst essen und die Haut wiederverwerten? Das klingt ja mal nach sinnvollem Recycling






Margarelon schrieb:


> Sorry, Leute, ihr hab den total falschen Ansatz!
> Das Teil muss IN einen KöFi gepackt werden! Haken halten besser, es ist geschützt und du musst es nicht umlackieren, wenn du andere Farben haben willst. Einfach 'nen neuen KöFi fangen, ausziehen, Schwanzflosse abschneiden und über den Robofisch ziehen, Rest überstülpen und los geht's!




Eben dies war der Link, den ich hinter "ausziehen" gelegt habe...

Und ja, SO wird Recycling praktiziert!!!! |supergri


----------



## dr.zeto (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Margarelon schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so sehen... Du bekommst doch jetzt schon Wobblerköpfe, die du auf 'nen KöFi pappst! Und mein Vorschlag ist nur eine technische Weiterentwicklung...
> |supergri



Ich meinte das mit dem "krank" ja auch nicht im negativen Sinne, sondern quasi als Lob der Superlative...:m

"Krank" könnte man auch in dem Zusammenhang mit "Barschhaut-Recycling" als skurill deuten.

Aber Du hast Recht. Zunächst hat man die Angler auch belächelt, die Spielzeugboote umbauten um ihre Montagen an den Angelplatz zu ziehen. Heute nennt man das ganze dann Futterboot - inzwischen sogar mit GPS und Unterwasserkameras.... 

Erst lacht man, aber dann entstehen Ideen und zum Schluß wird es als Markt-Innovation verkauft... 

Nur weiter Leute. Ich hoffe diesen TRÖÖÖÖT liest einer von der Angelindustrie und leitet ein paar Ideen in die Entwicklungsabteilung weiter...


----------



## joosi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

naja zu meiner Junganglerzeit durfte noch mit lebendköderfisch Geangelt werden .
naja damit habe ich auch nicht mehr Hecht gefangen als mit toten  naja die Kunstköder sache ist glaub ich immer noch die erfolgreichste Raubfischangelei oder ??


----------



## Allround Angla (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Dann muss man aber den plastik fischschschwanz raustehen lassen, sonst bewegt sich da gar nix


----------



## Margarelon (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Ich meinte das mit dem "krank" ja auch nicht im negativen Sinne, sondern quasi als Lob der Superlative...:m



Hab ich doch auch so aufgefasst.


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Margarelon schrieb:


> Eben dies war der Link, den ich hinter "ausziehen" gelegt habe...
> 
> Und ja, SO wird Recycling praktiziert!!!! |supergri



Oha, zu schnell geantwortet - sorry


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In der Bucht gibts die in USA noch etwas günstiger:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zuru-Robo-Fish-Robot-My-Pet-Fish-NIP-Swims-Like-A-Real-Fish-Green-Blue-/181021140379?pt=US_Action_Figures&hash=item2a25b3659b
> 
> Wer wagt nen Versuch?



ICH!

Aber Ideen müssen her, wie der vernünftig befestigt wird, nicht die Schnur zu 'ner Mordsperücke macht (a la Lebend-Rotfeder), die Haken auch fassen können, und wie Robo auch im Drill nicht abfliegt.


----------



## Quick-Fish (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Mh also um Schnurverwicklungen zu vermiden wärs wohl am besten ihn am Schwanz zu befestigen, eben in entgegengesetzte Schwimmrichtung. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist der Körper aus Weichplastik also ein Haken drinzuversenken dürfte wohl kein großes Problem sein oder? Sekundenkleber dürfte helfen um Versluste im Drill zuvermieden. Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> ICH!
> Aber Ideen müssen her, wie der vernünftig befestigt wird, nicht die Schnur zu 'ner Mordsperücke macht (a la Lebend-Rotfeder), die Haken auch fassen können, und wie Robo auch im Drill nicht abfliegt.


 
Feldversuch mit Kati 

Na,
wenn das mal kein schönes Winterprojekt für alle AB'ler ist.
Könnte wirklich spannend werden.

Warten wir mal ab wann er/ sie (?) bei Dir eintrudelt 
und Deine persönliche Testreihe eingesetzt hat.

Bau doch schon mal einen Testtank auf in dem dann unsere
anglerischen "Optimierungen" fürs AB getestet werden.

Mein erster praktischer Vorschlag:
Komplett sezieren und studie der Anatomie :m


----------



## gründler (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich glaub ne durchgehende Achse wie bei manchen Wobblern ist am besten.Nur darf die auch nicht so schwer sein das er dadurch absäuft.

Schräg hinten am Rücken rein und am Maul wieder raus zb.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Welchen nehm ich denn, verdammt???
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Zuru+Robo+Fish
Pink & rot ist mir zu grell für die klaren Gewässer hier, läuft bei Kunstködern sonst auch mies (bei mir).
Grau oder grün... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, tendiere aber mehr zu dem grünen.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Margarelon (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welchen nehm ich denn, verdammt???
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Zuru+Robo+Fish
> Pink & rot ist mir zu grell für die klaren Gewässer hier, läuft bei Kunstködern sonst auch mies (bei mir).
> Grau oder grün... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, tendiere aber mehr zu dem grünen.
> |kopfkrat



Kati, umlackieren!!!


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welchen nehm ich denn, verdammt???
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Zuru+Robo+Fish
> Pink & rot ist mir zu grell für die klaren Gewässer hier, läuft bei Kunstködern sonst auch mies (bei mir).
> Grau oder grün... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, tendiere aber mehr zu dem grünen.
> |kopfkrat




hallo Leute 
ich finde die Dinger richtig lustig.Aber wegen der Farbe schau dir doch mal die Jerk Baits an da wird mir von den Farben manchmal schwindelig. bei ner Sammelbestellung bin ich auch dabei.Wegen der Farbe habe ich da noch im Petto die Idee liegt noch beim Blinker. Wenn nehme ich den in Weiß oder in Gelb.#h:m
grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## ein Angler (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hi
Groß sind sie ja nicht, und wenn eine Hechtdame ihn packt ist die Elektronik hin oder verbogen, oder. #c
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welchen nehm ich denn, verdammt???
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Zuru+Robo+Fish
> Pink & rot ist mir zu grell für die klaren Gewässer hier, läuft bei Kunstködern sonst auch mies (bei mir).
> Grau oder grün... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, tendiere aber mehr zu dem grünen.
> |kopfkrat



Ich würde auf jeden Fall zu dem Grünen raten, wobei der ja eigentlich schon in Richtung Chartreuse geht :q :q


----------



## Marstro (10. November 2012)

Mit ner Ködernadel ein Titandraht als Achse durch. Vorne Drilling und hinten a Rücken Sprengring für den Wirbel. Vorne am Maul könnte dann noch ein Stingervorfach für den Bauch oder die Seite ! Boa wie geil !!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



> Groß sind sie ja nicht, und wenn eine Hechtdame ihn packt ist die Elektronik hin oder verbogen, oder.



Hmmm, je nach dem, wie gut sich das Ding zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen lässt, müsste man evtl. zumindest die interne Schaltzentrale irgendwie in "Panzerplatten" packen.

Da wäre dann halt die Frage nach dem Material - am besten korrosionsfestes Alu. Stahlblech dürfte zu schwer sein...


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmm, je nach dem, wie gut sich das Ding zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen lässt, müsste man evtl. zumindest die interne Schaltzentrale irgendwie in "Panzerplatten" packen.
> 
> Da wäre dann halt die Frage nach dem Material - am besten korrosionsfestes Alu. Stahlblech dürfte zu schwer sein...


Es reicht 2mm Plexiglas würd ich sagen, nur wird der Umbau nicht so leicht - Erfahrungsgemäß sind diese Plastespielzeuge aus Asien nicht unbedingt dazu gedacht auf- und umgebaut zu werden


----------



## phirania (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ist doch der idale hechtvirator,die hechtdamen möchten auch mal verwöhnt werden....


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

noch eine kleine Anregung: 

dem Robofish mit Spraydosen Barsch-Dekor verpassen :l

P.S. Scheinbar hat die Angelindustrie noch nicht alle Nieschen belegt. Die Chance für alle Heimwerker


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So, habe einen von den Androiden geschossen, einen grünen.
|rolleyes

Ob ich den umlackiere und das überhaupt geht, werd ich feststellen wenn er eintrudelt, wird etwas dauern.
Wenn nicht, sollte grün eine halbwegs brauchbare Farbe sein.

Bin mir noch nicht im Klaren, wie man ihn am besten montiert. Auch das werd ich mir überlegen, wenn ich ihn in der Hand habe und er einige Runden durch mein Aquarium oder den Gartenteich gedreht hat.

Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn  er auf dem Vorfach gleiten würde (so eine Art Inline-Durchlauf mit einem Röhrchen), sich die Haken beim Biss von ihm lösen (Magnet am Körper?), er somit im Drill nicht zerlegt wird.
Kostet schließlich einiges, so'n Ding.
Na mal schauen, komme dann noch mal mit Fragen an euch Bastelfreaks zurück.

Wird auf jeden Fall ein schöner Bericht für's Onlinemagazin; evtl. auch ein Video.


----------



## Margarelon (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> So, habe einen von den Androiden geschossen, einen grünen.
> |rolleyes
> 
> Ob ich den umlackiere und das überhaupt geht, werd ich feststellen wenn er eintrudelt, wird etwas dauern.
> ...



Na, da lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen! 
Wenn du kleine Neodym-Magnete nimmst, sollten die Haken halten... Eine Neodym-Scheibe mit 4 mm Ø und 1 mm Stärke hat ja schon 'ne Tragkraft von über 1 kg...


----------



## Franz_16 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Anstelle der Magnete könnte man auch mit den "Pröppelchen" arbeiten wie bei den Royberjigs. Wenn man die irgendwie in das Material reinkriegt, wäre das wohl optimal. 

Hier mal ein Link wie die Dinger aussehen:
http://www.royber.com/meeresjigs/803580a0c409f9305/index.php


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Vielleicht könnte man das Teil auch noch Verletztfisch-Blutduftwolken ausstoßen lassen?

Also irgendwo Speicherkapseln integrieren, damit der "real blutend" ne leicht rot wabernde Lockstoff-Schwade hinter sich herzieht?

Dann noch ein Bewegungsmodul Marke "Dreiviertels postmortale Zuckung" entwickeln (Unterbrecherkontakt in den Antrieb einsetzen etc.) - da dürften die Hechte Schlange schwimmen |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (11. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Anstelle der Magnete könnte man auch mit den "Pröppelchen" arbeiten wie bei den Royberjigs. Wenn man die irgendwie in das Material reinkriegt, wäre das wohl optimal.
> 
> Hier mal ein Link wie die Dinger aussehen:
> http://www.royber.com/meeresjigs/803580a0c409f9305/index.php


 
Geht zu tief rein.....bei dem kleinen.
Haben aber den Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber dem Magneten, welchen ich für einen Versuch bevorzugen würde.
..oder die: http://www.camo-tackle.de/Do-It-Hitching-Post-25-Stk

Ich denke sowieso, dass jede Gewichtsveränderung am Robofisch, ja auch umlackieren-umsprayen, eine Veränderung des Schwimmverhaltens zur Folge haben wird.

Bis zum "Wareneingang" würde ich Kati die sinnvolle und auch sinngebende Vorbereitung empfehlen, kleine 1/2 oder 1 Gramm dünne streifen aus Dachdeckerwickelbleien zu schneiden. Damit kann man spaßhalber anfangen das 
schwimmverhalten zu beeinflussen.
Bevor der Patient auf den OP-Tisch kommt ....


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich denke sowieso, dass jede Gewichtsveränderung am Robofisch, ja auch umlackieren-umsprayen, eine Veränderung des Schwimmverhaltens zur Folge haben wird.



Naja eigentlich doch gut, wenn der Fisch noch krüppeliger schwimmt?  Nur blöd wenn er nicht mehr vom Boden hochkommt sprich nurnoch gründelt. 
Ich stelle mir gerad vor man würde solchen Köder vor einem Seerosenfeld anbieten #t und bin gleichzeitig am Überlegen ob ich mir einen bestelle. Bin kein großer Tüftler aber so'n kleines Projekt hab ich doch auch ganz gerne. Soll ich für jemanden einen mitbestellen?


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich doch gut, wenn der Fisch noch krüppeliger schwimmt?  Nur blöd wenn er nicht mehr vom Boden hochkommt sprich nurnoch gründelt.
> Ich stelle mir gerad vor man würde solchen Köder vor einem Seerosenfeld anbieten #t und bin gleichzeitig am Überlegen ob ich mir einen bestelle. Bin kein großer Tüftler aber so'n kleines Projekt hab ich doch auch ganz gerne. Soll ich für jemanden einen mitbestellen?


 
Hallo 

Ja bin mit im Boot .Ich weis ja nicht genau welche Farben das gibt, Weiß währe für mich das Beste gefolgt von Gelb und wenn es nicts anderes gibt nehme ich einen Grünen . Melde dich bitte für alles weitere.

Grüße a.d. Norden
|wavey:


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hat jemand schon einen Shop gefunden, der nach D liefert? Bislang hab ich nur die Sharks bei eBay gefunden. Würde aber lieber einen Clown Fish haben . Danke


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bei ebay sind im Moment nur 'Sharks' zu kriegen, wie ich das sehe. Meiner ist auch so einer.
Der Typ 'Clownfisch' hätte mir auch besser gefallen, aber Wurscht, wollte nicht ewig suchen.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bei ebay sind im Moment nur 'Sharks' zu kriegen, wie ich das sehe. Meiner ist auch so einer.
> Der Typ 'Clownfisch' hätte mir auch besser gefallen, aber Wurscht, wollte nicht ewig suchen.



Kann ich gut verstehen, aber hat der Shark nicht einen zu dicken Bauch? könnte mir vorstellen, dass der nicht so gut gepackt werden könnte von einem Raubfisch. #c


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hallo Leute
 Hab was über über Robo Fish heraus bekommen .Den gibt es nach Aussage vom Generalimpoteur ab Frühjahr 2013 in Deutschland zu kaufen 
wollte nur mal den Hinweis geben
grüße


----------



## Purist (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Jetzt wollt ihr auch noch Batterien in unseren Gewässern versenken, weil ihr zu faul seid, Köder selber zu bewegen? #d


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Eigentlich verwunderlich, dass die Industrie noch keinen künstlichen Ersatz erfunden hat, als Ersatz für den lebenden Köderfisch.

Da bin ich auf die Fangberichte echt gespannt - wenn es funzt, solltet ihr nur rechtzeitig an die Patentierung denken


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Oder wie bei Durchlaufwobblern/-blinkern zum MeFo-Angeln, einfach ein kleines Plasteröhrchen durch eine geeignete Stelle ziehen oder anderweitig am Köder befestigen und dann das Vorfach durchziehen und unten nen Drilling dran - wenn der Hecht hängt und sich schüttelt rutscht der Köder am Vorfach von ihm weg und ist aus der Gefahrenzone.


----------



## Megacarp (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Interessanter Threat, ich selbst bin passionierter Lebendköderangler (ich bin Italiener, genau genommen Südtiroler, dort ist das noch legal) und finde diese Idee echt super und überlege mir auch einen zu kaufen. Man könnte sich so das Köfiangeln sparen. In einem Chinarestaurant um die Ecke haben sie diese Fische in einem Aquarium, vielleicht helfen sie mir ja Einen zu beschaffen. Ich selbst würde dem Köfi einfach ein kleines Loch in den Rücken bohren und dann dort mit einer Klemmhülse und einem Stahlvorfach einen Ring machen der in diesem Loch ist, natürlich nur wenn er aus Hartplastik ist, ansonsten würde ich ihn auch mit einer Köfinadel aufziehen, so, dass das Vofach aus dem Rücken herausragt. den Haken (Drilling) würde ich im Bauch befestigen so, so dass er nicht nach vorne oder hinten kippt, bei Hartplastik würde ich ihn ein Loch in den Bauch bohren und dies dann mit flüssigem aushärtenden Plastik füllen und dabei eine Öse mit Drilling einarbeiten (dies geht natürlich nur falls er dort nicht hohl ist). bei weichem Material würde ich einfach einen kleinen Sprengring an einem Stahlvorfach (5cm Länge) anbringen und das Stahlseil dann durch den Köfi ziehen und als Stopper an der anderen Seite einen Baitstopper vom Karpfenangeln in der Öse das Stahlvorfaches anbringen, so etwas: http://www.friedfisch-angeln.de/images/fleisch001_480.jpg.
Über dem Stahlvorfach noch ein 5g Blei und anschließend eine 8g Pose + Stopper. Nun sehe ich keinen Grund mehr warum das nicht funktionieren sollte.
dem Ganzen dann noch mit einem Köderspray einen guten Duft geben und man hat einen super Hechtköder für stehende Gewässer.
Dieser Threat zeigt wirklich einmal mehr, dass im Angelsport noch viel verbessert und ausgefeilt werden kann.
Bin gespannt wie das Vorhaben weitergeht.
Viel Glück an alle Bastler!


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Geh mal chinesich essen  , lass dir so'n Teil rausnehmen und berichte mal, was das für ein Materal ist.
Wenn du die Peking-Ente für 12 Personen orderst, kriegst vermutlich auch einen geschenkt :q

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf das Teil; Versandmitteilung ist da, aber es wird wohl so einige Tage dauern bis Robo da ist.

Je nachdem, wie das Teil beschaffen ist, würde deine Montage-Idee des Robos evtl. nicht lang halten.
Es stellen sich ja gleich mehrere Herausforderungen an die Montage:
- sie muss halbwegs wurffähig sein,
- die Schwimmfunktion darf nicht großartig beeinflusst werden,
- die Montage darf während 'des Betriebs' nicht total verheddern (der Lebend-Rotfeder-als-KöFi-Effekt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
- ein möglicher Interessent muss hängen bleiben, der Haken also vernünftig fassen können
- und das Teil soll sich beim Biss/im Drill nicht zerlegen.

Wegen des letzten Punktes tendiere ich zu einer Technik, bei der die Haken nicht fest am Robo montiert sind.

Ich sehe das eher als witziges Experiment, möchte weder auf einen zappelnden noch abgemurksten KöFi verzichten.
Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass so ein Ding in naher Zukunft als Fertigköder zu erwerben ist. Fernsteuerung inklusive.
Eigentlich _keine_ wirklich schöne Vorstellung.

Hat sich außer mir noch jemand einen Robo bestellt???
_(Na los, outet euch! |rolleyes )_
Wäre gut, wenn wir uns hier austauschen, damit nicht jeder dieselben (teuren!) Fehler macht.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hat sich außer mir noch jemand einen Robo bestellt???
> _(Na los, outet euch! |rolleyes )_
> Wäre gut, wenn wir uns hier austauschen, damit nicht jeder dieselben (teuren!) Fehler macht.



Jawoll - ich oute mich  allerdings nicht als schwul... 
Ich habe sogar noch den grünen Clown-Fish abgreifen können. Evtl. habe ich sogar noch einen über, den ich hier zum Verkauf anbieten könnte. Dauern wird's aber noch eine Weile.


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hatte die oben stehenden Posts v. Johnnie & Daci irgendwie übersehen.



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ...
> Der dänische Raubfischangler Jens Bursell ...


Jepp, an die Nummer hab ich dabei gedacht!
Weißt du noch wo & wann der Artikel drin war?



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> ...Ich habe sogar noch den grünen Clown-Fish abgreifen können.


Du Sack! |evil:
Aber gut, wir lesen hier voneinander, wenn es soweit ist.

Es werden bestimmt noch einige auf 'Kaufen' geklickt haben |rolleyes


----------



## Megacarp (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hallo Kati,
da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Ich werde auch immer Lebendköderfischangler bleiben, außer es wird verboten, da es einfach für mich eine tolle spannende und interessante Angelei ist und es auch schön ist einmal so zu angeln wie unsere Väter und deren Väter. Das tolle beim Angeln finde ich sowieso einmal mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln, das andere Mal mit Totem und wenn ich Lust habe mit Kunstköder, da es das angeln viel vielseitiger macht wenn man auf unterschiedliche Weißen angelt. 
Und hier einen Robo einzusetzen kann zwischendurch ganz nett sein, allerdings wird es meine Angelnmethoden nur um eine weitere Methode erweitern.
So long,
Megacarp


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du Sack! |evil:
> Aber gut, wir lesen hier voneinander, wenn es soweit ist.



Naja mit Sack hab ich jetzt garnichts am Hut. Habe den ganzen Tag dafür geopfert und nach dir sogar noch bestellt. Du hattest die Sharks ja schon relativ früh. So richtig glauben kann ich's dann aber auch erst, wenn ich sie bei mir hab.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es werden bestimmt noch einige auf 'Kaufen' geklickt haben |rolleyes



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, wenn man mal bei ebay die beendeten Angebote ansieht. Sind nach diesen Thread tendenziell gestiegen was den Robo Fish angeht.


----------



## Bobster (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Purist schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ihr auch noch Batterien in unseren Gewässern versenken, weil ihr zu faul seid, Köder selber zu bewegen? #d


 

Das ist ein stichhaltiges Argument #6
Der "PowerGenerator" ist natürlich genauestens zu prüfen.
Tonnenweise "Knopfzellen" zu versenken ist auch nicht mein Ding....und bei uns, Trinkwassertalsperren..explizit verboten.

Insofern bin ich wirklich über die ersten Berichte nach dem 
Wareneingang gespannt.


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich habe nicht vor, das Ding zu 'versenken'.
Ebenso, wie niemand sein Akku-betriebenes Köderboot, Spielzeugboot oder sowas versenken will.
Auch die Brent Spar wollte niemand... ach das stimmt nicht. |rolleyes

Im Ernst, ich kann mich in gut 30 Jahren beim Hechtangeln an einen einzigen Abriss erinnern; und da war ich selbst schuld, weil ich's mit dem angedätschten Vorfach unbedingt noch mal versuchen wollte.
Habe darüber durchaus nachgedacht und entschieden, ich kann es machen.
Direkt am Grund rumturnen lassen, wie in dem Video im Aquarium, sollte man das Teil nicht; schon wegen dem Risiko das nicht gerade billige Teil dort zu verlieren. An der Pose im Freiwasser, wie sonst beim KöFi-Angeln auf Hecht üblich, geht das Risiko den zu verlieren bei einer haltbaren Montage gegen Null.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich habe mir schon öfters Gedanken gemacht, wie man noch bessere Baits machen kann, und sowas wie der Robofish ist da schon was feines. Wenn man das sicher montiert kriegt, müsste der Fische fangen. Aber hat der nicht auch eine Scheuchwirkung, wegen den "komischen" Geräuschen? Ich habe mal daran gedacht, dass es Köder geben würde, welche man mit einer Fernsteuerung inklusive Kamera mit  der Schnur laufen läasst. Das wäre doch was, oder?
Also wenn jemand von euch das Teil mal gefischt hat, sagt mir bitte bescheid.

Ps: Ein Video käm echt gut.:m


----------



## gründler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass so ein Ding in naher Zukunft als Fertigköder zu erwerben ist. Fernsteuerung inklusive.
> Eigentlich _keine_ wirklich schöne Vorstellung.


 

Ich seh schon die Sätze in Erlaubnisskarten und Schilder am Wasser: Das Angeln mit Robofischen oder anderwärtigen Lebendplastikzappelbatterieköder ist Verboten.

Es darf nicht sein,was nicht sein darf.
Wir Angler haben in ne letzten 30 Jahre immer wieder möglichkeiten gefunden Verboten ein Haken zu schlagen,und mit jedem neuen Haken gab es passende neue Verbote.

|wavey:


----------



## Sakier (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wie es der Zufall wollte sind Arbeits Kollogen nächste Woche in Asien unterwegs. Ich hab mal ne Bestellung aufgegeben


----------



## STORM_2012 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Da muss aber an der Pose ja sofort der Anhieb Gesetz werden und das spätestens denke ich mal nach 2 sec. Wenn die Pose abgetaucht ist da der hecht ja nicht doof is er hält ja nen wobbler auch nicht 10 sec fest oder wie seht ihr das ?

Mit Gummifisch an der Pose hab ich das sonst auch gemacht


----------



## flx1337 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Da muss aber an der Pose ja sofort der Anhieb Gesetz werden und das spätestens denke ich mal nach 2 sec. Wenn die Pose abgetaucht ist da der hecht ja nicht doof is er hält ja nen wobbler auch nicht 10 sec fest oder wie seht ihr das ?
> 
> Mit Gummifisch an der Pose hab ich das sonst auch gemacht



Genau das wollt ich auch schreiben!
Ist das nicht der große Denkfehler an der Sache? Beim Köderfisch ist es doch üblich, dass der Hecht den Köderfisch leicht(!) schluckt?! Denke nicht, dass er so ein Plastikteil schlucken würde. Die Idee, den Robo in einen toten Fisch reinzustopfen könnte theoretisch funktionieren aber in der Praxis? Ich weiß nicht aber ich bin auch kein Köderfischangler also hab eigentlich keine Ahnung von diesem Thema...


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bauplan?
Was für'n Bauplan?
Wo hast du den denn her?
Bitte Link od. jpg posten oder mir per PN schicken.
Und meinen Optimismus hast du mit dem Spruch nicht angeschoben #t

Dass das Posenfischen kein Ausruhangeln im Stuhl sein kann, war mir klar. Ich denke, dass man Bisse mitkriegen wird, ob Zeit zum Anschlag bleibt, wird sich zeigen.
Alternativ lasse ich den auch einfach nur mit etwas Blei auf der Schnur oder gar ohne jedes Gedöns unter'm Boot Gassi schwimmen mit Rute in der Hand.
Kann man alles so noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Seele (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Warum macht ihr nicht wie bei Schleppsystemen einfach ne Drahtachse und an die den Drilling hin. Sind ja eh nicht lang die Teile, da reichen ja 1 bis max 2 Drillinge.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Das mit der Achse ist ja eine der Ideen, die hier schon angesprochen wurden.
Unter Umständen problematisch,
- weil es das Schwimmverhalten evtl. beeinflusst oder kaputt macht
- ich zumindest noch nicht weiß, ob das bei dem Material und dem elektr. Innenleben geht
- der Esox, der das Ding sich hoffentlich reinpfeift, den bei Drill dann die ganze Zeit im Maul hat. (Noch) keine Ahnung, ob Robo das wohl überlebt. Besser evtl., wenn er sich vom Haken löst.

Wenn man den in der Hand hat, wird die Machbarkeit verschiedener Ideen hoffentlich klarer.


----------



## Bobster (15. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

oder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65-BnFDuJ8k
oder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=AVpX95pH5jo&feature=endscreen


----------



## ede123 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

habt ihr den schon gesehen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxWY5jKQDKI&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich traue ja eher natürlichen Dekoren: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QGyxfigkCY&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## christ (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wollte nur fragen wie sieht der aus


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



christ schrieb:


> Wollte nur fragen wie sieht der aus


Watt? |kopfkrat
Klick ma auf die Links, da siehst du doch jede Menge von denen?



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hi,
> Baupläne ...


Oh Mist, da scheint ja richtig viel Gedöns drin zu stecken.

Und die Videos sind alle so was von grottig,
typisch niveaulose Ami-Kacke!


----------



## Seele (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das mit der Achse ist ja eine der Ideen, die hier schon angesprochen wurden.
> Unter Umständen problematisch,
> - weil es das Schwimmverhalten evtl. beeinflusst oder kaputt macht
> - ich zumindest noch nicht weiß, ob das bei dem Material und dem elektr. Innenleben geht
> ...



Hast mich glaub falsch verstanden, ich meine außerhalb des Köders nen Draht ankleben. Das Schwimmverhalten wird sowieso beeinflusst weil du immer nen Haken hin machen musst und der eine Gewisse Masse hat.


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

"Außen"... hmmm |kopfkrat
Ist in die Liste der Gedankenspiele aufgenommen.

Ich werde berichten, wenn Post aus Obamaland kommt, wie es weitergehen könnte.


----------



## Seele (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So hab ich mir das Gedacht


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Jahaaa, Hasi, ich hab's doch nu auch endlich kapiert


----------



## Seele (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ey Ey Ey, ich nix Hasi 
Du vielleicht schon, aber zwölfundreißig Andere nicht


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

*Robofisch ist heute angekommen!!! 
*
Sagenhafte Lieferzeit über den großen Teich, bei dem`ne Menge inländischer Versender nicht mal annähernd mithalten; Chapeau!

Händler muss ich ausdrücklich loben, der Kontakt war ebenfalls blitzschnell und angenehm, deswegen nenne ich ihn (sie?) auch konkret:
http://myworld.ebay.de/jessica-5377/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754

Erste Eindrücke:

- "da hab ich mir was vorgenommen!" #t

- Viel kleiner als erwartet (Feuerzeuglänge).

- Hartplastikkörper(!) mit einem aufgesteckten, wedelndem Gummischwanz _(der ruck zuck abgeht, hab grad die halbe Bude abgesucht, weil der unbemerkt abgegangen ist, wiedergefunden. Muss unbedingt fest angeklebt werden)._

- Wieviel Kieferdruck übt ein Hecht beim Biss aus? |scardie: Lass bloss ein paar Barsche zuerst drauf beissen.

- Stromkreis wird übers Wasser hergestellt, heisst: rein ins Aquarium und er paddelt los.

- Die Schwanzbewegungen sind nicht durchgehend ein Tempo, sondern haben unterschiedliche Rhytmen, wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig wahrgenommen habe _(und was gut wäre)_.

- An Pflanzen, in Ecken und anderen Hindernissen verdödelt er sich sofort, bleibt dann hängen/stehen und paddelt vor sich hin.

- Meine fischigen Mitbewohner (Gourami, Prachtschmerlen & Karauschen) stürzten sich sofort auf ihn, verloren sehr wieder das Interesse. Das heisst aber nix.

- Vermutlich sind alle Ideen mit durchgehender Achse oder so was in der Art für die Tonne. Da bohr ich net dran rum! Wird eine Aussenmontage werden müssen. |kopfkrat

Die Tage wird er eingehender untersucht und getestet.
Erste Fotos folgen.


----------



## Colophonius (21. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Kann man die Rückenflosse evt. piercen? Dann könnte man doch einen winzigen Sprengring durchführen und den Drilling unterm Bauch frei baumeln lassen?!


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Mal vorab ein paar Fotos.
Überraschend klein, der Bursche, hm?

Rückenflosse ein Loch, ja, das war auch einer meiner Gedanken. Man könnte eine Lochniete einsetzen.

Werde am Wochenende erst mal ein paar mehr Aquarien-Tests machen; 
-ihm 'ne Schnur umbinden, schrittweise Schrotbleie anhängen und schauen, wie sich Gewicht (Hakenmontage) auswirkt,
-ihn anbinden und gucken, wie er sich an einer Montage verhält,
-mal 'nen Kumpel anhauen, der ein versierter Bastler und Angler ist, und -nach dem Ertragen seines Gegröls- hören was er für Ideen hat.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (22. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich wusste ja auch, dass er klein ist aber so klein |bigeyes. Meiner ist noch nicht angekommen, mal sehen wie der Clown-Fish sich macht.


----------



## Abim (22. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

hi

ich hab mal die mybuster gesehen ,Thema war Fisch in der Tonne zu erschießen die haben einen Motor in einen toten Fisch gebaut hab auch schon gedacht das ganze einfach an einen Schwimmer, reicht ja wenn er ab und zu zuckt oder so


----------



## Bobster (28. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

....ja, würd mich auch langsam interessieren wie und welche Testreihen gestartet wurden.

Rein theoretisch würde ich anfangen mit dem Schwimmverhalten unter Berücksichtigung von verschiedenen Gewichten und deren Verlagerung.

Magneten ?

...oder ankleben ?


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bin noch net in die Pötte gekommen, zu viel um die Öhren.
Hoffe, dass ich Sonntag dazu komme.

@Johnnie
lass uns ruhig mal das Vorgehen abstimmen (PN)


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Mein grüner Clown-Fish ist heute auch eingetroffen! Turbo-Versand aus Australien 
*
P.S. Falls noch jemand einen möchte, bitte eine PN!*

Ich bin also auch im Rennen und würde mich gerne in die Absprachen integrieren. Schönes Wochenende 

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Colophonius (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Irgendwelche neuen Ergebnisse hier?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Von mir nich.
Liegt hier noch völlig unbehakt auf dem Wohnzimmertisch.
Komme nicht in die Gänge damit |rotwerden
Die Winterhecht-Saison ist zum Glück noch lang.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Meiner ist heute ne Runde geschwommen. Fein das Ding, erkennt wenn er sich im Wasser befindet und fängt dann mit dem Floßenschlag an.


----------



## Mulich (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Was macht die Bastelfraktion hier? Gibt's neue Ideen zur Optimierung von dem E-Fischi? Ich "tret" irgendwie noch auf der Stelle.


----------



## welsman (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Moin
Ich hab die Dinger nun im Tv gesehen und kannte die vorher garnicht.Ich bin dann auch direkt auf die Idee gekommen,dass man dadraus doch was machen könnte und hab dann mal gegoogelt und hier den Thread gefunden.Hat nun einer das Kerlchen mal ein bischen umgebaut?Ich werde mir den wohl auch mal besorgen und dann mal ein wenig basteln evt wird ja was draus aber falls schon jemand nen bischen gebastelt hat,bitte berichten!


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Winterhecht-Saison ist zum Glück noch lang.



N bisserl länger als erwartet. :c
Stellenweise ist die Schonzeit schon vorbei und wenns so weiter geht bald überall und es ist noch kalt.
Dann gehts weiter mit der Winterhecht-Saison. 
Mir schwirren schon Gedanken von einer neuen Eiszeit im Kopf rum |kopfkrat

Gibts denn Neuigkeiten vom Robofish ?


----------



## Jodele (5. September 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

einfach mal so aus Interesse...was macht eigentlich der hier....????|kopfkrat
gab es damit nun diese Saison schon irgendwelche Erfolge zu vermelden?? 
Wie kann denn eine so spaßige Idee so tief im Thread Sumpf vor sich herdümpeln?

Der wird am Samstag auf nem Kindergeburtstag verschenkt, klärt mich doch bitte auf ob das nun wirklich seine einzig sinnvolle Bestimmung ist

Danke schonmal!

Grüßle
Jodel


----------



## Kielersprotte (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Nix neues?


----------



## W-Lahn (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Im "eBay-Fundstück der Woche -Thread" wurde gerade ein montierter Robofish verlinkt. Ist aber nicht von einem von euch!?


----------



## Margarelon (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Im "eBay-Fundstück der Woche -Thread" wurde gerade ein montierter Robofish verlinkt. Ist aber nicht von einem von euch!?



Genau DAS hatte ich auch direkt gedacht, als ich den Link auf der Facebook-Seite gesehen habe!


----------



## kati48268 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Jodele schrieb:


> Wie kann denn eine so spaßige Idee so tief im Thread Sumpf vor sich herdümpeln?


Hast ja völlig Recht.
Ich bin damit überhaupt nicht in die Pötte gekommen, das Dingens starrt mich jeden Tag aus einem Küchenregal vorwurfsvoll an. |evil: 
Eine so schöne Idee zu verdödeln ist wirklich dumm. |rotwerden

Dieses Jahr war eben nicht mein Angeljahr, soo viele Sachen, die ich eigentlich anpacken wollte, sind liegen geblieben.

Zwischenzeitlich fand zwar schon ein Räuber den Robofish interessant, aber es sind ja noch keine Haken dran, so dass ich diese Attacken nicht verwerten konnte.
http://*ih.us/a/img51/1146/tfj6.jpg

Muss mal zusehen, dass ich das Projekt dies Jahr noch angehe. Hechtzeit is ja noch.



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Im "eBay-Fundstück der Woche -Thread" wurde gerade ein montierter Robofish verlinkt. Ist aber nicht von einem von euch!?


Jau. |bigeyes
Und der Vogel verbimmelt die angeblich auf Bestellung.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wobbler-Roboter-Fisch-Super-Koder-Hechtkoder-/310787748912?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%F6der_Futter&clk_rvr_id=542329139640&hash=item485c64b430
Die Idee hat der Verkäufer doch sicherlich hier im Thread geklaut, oute er sich!
Wobei es nicht besonders gut umgesetzt ist. #d
Die Rückenflosse wird einen Biss nie überleben, wenn der Haken dort eingehakt ist, vermutlich nicht mal mehrere Würfe, viel zu filigran das Material.
Ebenso verträgt auch diese _doppelte_ Bauchflosse keinen Biss, da der Haken _anscheinend_ mit einem Splint festgemacht wurde. 
Dabei bietet diese doppelte Bauchflosse mit dem Spalt dazwischen doch eine super Grundlage, etwas zu konstruieren, dass den Haken nach dem Biss freigibt.
Dann muss nur noch der Robo selbst noch irgendwie an der Montage befestigt werden, aber das sollte machbar sein.

Mein Modell hat diese doppelte Bauchflosse leider nicht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3761922&postcount=94
Ich werd das gänzlich anders lösen müssen.

Hab die Dinger übrigens im Hagebaumarkt gesehen, da gibt es sie nun auch, irgendwas mit 9Tacken und Kleinvieh. Foto davon hab daheim auf einem anderen Rechner, poste ich später.


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Auf die schnelle habe ich diesen Anbieter hier im Thread nicht gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Newest-2013-...hildren-/400550932786?clk_rvr_id=542328997684

Ca. 2,20€ inkl. Versand aus Hong Kong. Rechnet mit einer Versanddauer von 4-8 Wochen. 

#h


----------



## Angelkay (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hallo zusammen

habe mir den Robo Fisch mit Barschdekor umgebaut und an einer Pose mehrfach (auch weit) ausgeworfen. Der überlebt auch Kraftwürfe. 
Für eine stehendes Gewässer ist Er top, FLießgewässer ist nicht gut.
Mit einem Zusatzblei ist dieser auch gut auf Tiefe zubringen.


----------



## Surf (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hast du eine Stahlsehne o.ä. durch den Fisch gelegt, um dem Haken mit der Hauptschnurr (Wirbel) sicher zu verbinden, oder reicht es den Haken einfach mit Ring im Plastik anzubringen?


----------



## Paxcom (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Vielleicht könnt ja mal Bilder von euren Montagen damit zeigen? 

Bekomme ich die auch im normalen Handel, habe keinen Ebay Account.

Danke


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Angelkay schrieb:


> habe mir den Robo Fisch mit Barschdekor umgebaut...


*






 "Bilder!!!"
*


Paxcom schrieb:


> Bekomme ich die auch im normalen Handel, habe keinen Ebay Account.


Hab die kürzlich noch im Hagebau gesehen!


----------



## Paxcom (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Danke


----------



## RedHead (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

beim Conrad habe ich gestern eine günstigere Variante gesehen, war drauf und dran, zuzuschlagen |rolleyes

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/704141/HexBug-Aquabot-Roboter-Fisch-HB-460-3028?ref=searchDetail


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

......wer weiß , vielleicht sitzen die Kunstköderkonstrukteure in Japan schon an der Lösung des Problems , das Teil muß ja schließlich stabil genug sein , um den Malträtrierungen eines wütenden Hechtes standhalten zu können .

 Hier ein weiterer mechanischer Köder aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne , zwar recht altmodisch mit einem Motor zum Aufziehen , aber er scheint zu funzen , zumindest auf Schwarzbarsch :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0w2qjyJv0w

 und hier am Wasser :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN8Bg0VA4Hk

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@surf
ich habe oben an der Rückenflosse und unten an der Bauchflosse je ein kleines Loch gebohrt, Sprengring durch Drilling dran oben ein flexibles Stahlvorfach.
Das zusätzliche Gewicht stört dem Bewegungsablauf überhaupt nicht.
Bild hab ich nur auf dem Handy, reiche ich aber nach.
Einen zusätzlichen Magneten anzubringen als Fixierung für Haken oder Drilling, halte ich für nicht gut, da im hinteren Teil des Fisches ein Neodymmagnet für die Spule enthalten ist.


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

hoffe das klappt mit dem Bild


----------



## wobbler68 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hallo

Schaut ganz gut aus.
Eine Verbindung zwischen dem Sprengring und Drilling (aus Stahlvorfach)und dann müsste man sich nicht darauf verlassen ,das das Plastik hält.Plastik wird mit der Zeit auch nicht haltbarer.

Wäre doch schade wenn bei einem Biss oder auch nur Hänger alles abreißt.


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ich habe damit einen ganzen Tag geangelt und es ist nix passiert, aber DU hast recht. Deswegen versuche ich auch das System an sich zu verbessern.
Die Form soll identisch bleiben, nur die Aufhängung und Ösen wie bei einem Wobbler. Im Prinzip das Innenleben + neuer Außenhaut.


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

den ganzen Fisch größer zu gestalten wäre auch nicht schlecht. Somit könnte man passiv aktiv mit einem pseudo lebenden Köderfisch auf Raubfische gehen.


----------



## labralehn (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hallo Kay, hast Du innen einen "Hohlraum", in den du Lockstoffe spritzen kannst? (Fischblut oder ähnliches). Das würde einen verletzten Fisch noch besser nachahmen.


----------



## n33db33r (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Moin zusammen,

rein Interessehalber: Hat jemand von euch mit dem RoboFish schon was gefangen?


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ja einen Barsch
@labralehn : geht nicht der Innenraum ist mit Absicht verklebt, damit die Elektronik keinen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Für alle die wissen wollen wie so ein Fisch von innen aussieht hier klicken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tz3UWvLyjMk


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

http://www.stramei.de/index.php?s=27


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Angelkay schrieb:


> ..., aber DU hast recht. Deswegen versuche ich auch das System an sich zu verbessern.



Unbedingt abändern.
 Ich kenne zwar deinen speziellen Typ des Robos nicht, aber an den anderen (Bilder) ist das Plastik viel zu dünn, der Zug eines nicht mal halbstarken Hechtes reisst die Verbindung locker aus dem Plastik.
 Du brauchst eine Verbindung Haken<->Rute, bei der der Zug direkt durch geht und der Robo Fish nicht dazwischen ist.

 Da du die Löcher schon drin hast: versuch doch mal das Stahlvorfach durch die beiden Ösen zu führen und unter- + oberhalb Stopper+Perlen zu setzen.
 Schau dir dann an, wie das Schwimmverhalten ist.
 Das oben geschilderte Problem wäre damit gelöst.

 Noch bestehendes Problem: was hält der ösellige Robo aus, wenn er während des Drills zwischen den Zähnen steckt?


----------



## Chiforce (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Das Fertigkaufteil entspricht aber nicht der Anglerboard-Thread-Philosophie bezüglich "machs dir selber" |kopfkrat

Also lieber doch Selberbauen und Individuell sein :m


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

die Idee ist klasse, hätte ich selbst drauf kommen müssen. 
Bin ich aber nicht.   #q#q#q
Ich werds abändern. Dann fällt der Sprengring auch kleiner aus.

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Angelkay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Das Fertigteil kostet auch ca 30€. Verwendung findet da ein Robo Fish für ca 8€.

Das ist für mich auch Wucher.
Selber basteln macht halt Spaß.


----------



## peitscher (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

geile Sache! Freu mich schon auf die ersten Fische


----------



## Angelkay (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so ich hab mir jetzt mal 10 Stück zum Einzelpreis von 3,59€ bestellt.
Die kann ich dann auch auseinander nehmen und wenn es klappt in eine neues Gehäuse setzen, so das ein Draht mit Öse von Oben nach Unten durch geht.
Dann sollte sich das Problem mit den Sollbruchstellen gelöst haben.


----------



## madpraesi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Darf ich mal fragen wo Du die bestellt hast, gerne auch per PN das preiswerteste was ich gefunden habe lag bei 5,99.

Danke


----------



## Chiforce (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@Angelkay wo denn?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

2,29€ aus China

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Roboterfisch-Robter-Fisch-Robo-Fish-Haifisch-Haustier-mit-4x-Knopfzellen-6-Farbe-/191073887630?pt=Spielzeugroboter&var=&hash=item2c7ce4258e

oder eben 3,59€ aus England

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Roboterfisch...?pt=Spielzeugroboter&var=&hash=item5d48b23609


----------



## Paxcom (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

muss man da keinen zoll bezahlen?


----------



## Angelkay (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

nö kein Zoll, kommen aus Großbritanien über Ebay.

Keine Versandkosten


----------



## Angelkay (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

meine Idee ist das Innenleben aus dem Spassfischchen zu entfernen, dies in ein neues längeres Gehäuse zu tun, in der Mitte oben eine feste Öse mit direkter Verbindung nach unten zu einer Öse mit Drilling. Den neuen Fisch soviel Auftrieb geben, das man diesen in einen toten Köderfisch packen kann ( ohne Schwanzflosse) und die Gummischwanzflosse wieder dran stecken kann. Dann hat man einen echten Köderfisch mit Geruch und eigener Bewegung an einer Posenmontage.
So hab ich mir das vorgestellt, bin für weitere Ideen offen.


----------



## ChIpO89 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Der threat ist jetzt schon ein bisschen älter...

was ich mich gefragt habe, hat überhaupt irgendjemand das Teil getestet und wenn ja, war es fängig???


Die Idee hatte ich sofort als ich das Teil das erste mal in der Werbung sah... ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob das Teil funktioniert...
Vor allem wegen den Batterien, ob die evtl. bei den Fischen irgendwas auslösen, dass die den Robofish meiden....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Paxcom schrieb:


> muss man da keinen zoll bezahlen?


Und wenn du aus China bestellst, musst du nur unter 22€ bleiben, dann ist es EUSt frei.


----------



## Paxcom (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Danke


----------



## Angelkay (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@CHIpO89  so war es auch bei den ersten Twistern als diese auf den Markt kamen. Alle wurden belächelt und man behauptete das man damit nix fangen würde. Heute existiert eine große Industrie bei der Herstellung von Gummiimitaten.
Bei jedem neuen Köder stellt man sich diese Frage, aber wenn man nix probiert kann man es auch nichts herausfinden.


----------



## GandRalf (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und wenn du aus China bestellst, musst du nur unter 22€ bleiben, dann ist es EUSt frei.



Die "Gefahr", dass du die Dinger aber direkt beim Zoll abholen (und den Warenwert nachweisen musst) besteht aber immer.
Je nach Wohngebiet kann das schon mal eine halbe Weltreise werden.


----------



## Angelkay (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so in etwa


----------



## ChIpO89 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Nochmal zu der Sache mit dem Zoll.....
habt Ihr euch schonmal überlegt, dass wenn das Teil 5 € kostet und der Zollsatz bei 25 % liegen würde (ich denke 25 % ist schon ziemlich hoch) zahlste nur 1,25 € Zoll.... und das mit der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kannste dir auch schenken ;-) selbst wenn es 50 € sind 19 % davon zahlste 9,50 € EuSt.

Ich hätte eher Angst, dass die Fischchen aus China nie ankommen ;-)


----------



## ChIpO89 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Angelkay schrieb:


> @CHIpO89  so war es auch bei den ersten Twistern als diese auf den Markt kamen. Alle wurden belächelt und man behauptete das man damit nix fangen würde. Heute existiert eine große Industrie bei der Herstellung von Gummiimitaten.
> Bei jedem neuen Köder stellt man sich diese Frage, aber wenn man nix probiert kann man es auch nichts herausfinden.




Hast du das Fischchen schonmal ausprobiert?

Mich würde ein erster Erfahrungsbericht brennend interessieren!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelkay (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@CHIpO89 steht weiter vorne, einen Barsch hab ich darauf gefangen, in der Havel.
Ein Foto gibt es leider nicht. Kann es also nicht beweisen.
Die Pose ging so schlagartig runter, das ich reflexartig einen kurzen Anschlag gesetzt hatte. Der Barsch wolle erst gar nicht loslassen, weil die Schwanzflosse  weiter gewackelt hat. Habe Ihn wieder zurückgesetzt, war keiner von den Großen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



GandRalf schrieb:


> Die "Gefahr", dass du die Dinger aber direkt beim Zoll abholen (und den Warenwert nachweisen musst) besteht aber immer.
> Je nach Wohngebiet kann das schon mal eine halbe Weltreise werden.



Bei solchen Kleinteilen aber eher selten.



ChIpO89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher Angst, dass die Fischchen aus China nie ankommen ;-)



Also aus Erfahrung muss ich sagen, das auf die Chinesen teilweise mehr Verlass ist als auf manchen deutschen Händler. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, bei solchen Kleinbeträgen macht mir das aber echt keine Sorgen.


----------



## Angelkay (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

wollte nicht wolle


----------



## Angelkay (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So heute sind die 10 Fische gekommen, alle sehen gleich aus.


----------



## Angelkay (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So bei dem ersten kommt der obere vordere Flossenteil weg. Dann werde ich versuchen von unten hinter dem Batteriefach ein Loch zu Bohren und eines wo das Flossenteil abgefräst wurde. Dann kommt ein Draht durch, mit gebogenen Ösen. Mit Epoxi verklebt habe ich dann eine steife durchgehende Verbindung.


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Einige hatten sich des Themas ja schon angenähert, dann aber doch nicht den Motivationsschub beibehalten.

 Dir wünsche ich erfolgreiche Bastelarbeiten und Erkenntnisgewinn. 

 ...bin auf Deine Ergebnisse gespannt....


----------



## phirania (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Angelkay schrieb:


> so in etwa



Will da jemand Frankenstein spielen....?#d#d#d


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Angelkay schrieb:


> So bei dem ersten kommt der obere vordere Flossenteil weg. Dann werde ich versuchen von unten hinter dem Batteriefach ein Loch zu Bohren und eines wo das Flossenteil abgefräst wurde. Dann kommt ein Draht durch, mit gebogenen Ösen. Mit Epoxi verklebt habe ich dann eine steife durchgehende Verbindung.



Hast Du schon einen der Fische seziert? 
Damit du weisst wo du bohren kannst?


----------



## Angelkay (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@labralehn

muß ich gar nicht, hatte weiter vorne in den Posts einen Link gesetzt wo sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht hat, dies wird mir als Vorlage dienen.
Ich werde aber von den anderen Fischen welche auseinander bauen, weil ich ja einen echten Fisch Leben einhauchen möchte.


----------



## Angelkay (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@pihrania : Frankenstein..... könnte sein dass das Fischlein sich so bewegt.
Hauptsache es bewegt sich.


----------



## Ribar87 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz3UWvLyjMk
Hier ist ein Link der vielleicht einigen nutzlich ist,es wird der Aufbau eines Robofisches gezeigt...

Ich bin sehr optimistisch was ihn als koder betrifft,raubfische mogen ja feine gerausche und plantschen,ich glaube dass mann ihn nur eine andere farbe verpassen muss,die den fischen hier entschpricht...


----------



## Angelkay (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

um das Dekor mache ich mir später Sorgen. Gefallen würde mir aber ein Holoeffekt. Das würde schön glitzern wenn der wackelt.


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hab mir jetzt den gesamten Thread durchgelesen. Mir kam dabei die Idee das ganze so anzugehn:
An den Wirbel werden sozusagen 2 "Vorfächer" eingehängt. Nur das kürzere ist mit einem Haken versehen. Das längere von beiden wird in den Sprengring an der Rückenflosse eingehängt. Das kürzere wird unter dem Fisch mit einem wasserfesten Kleber festgepappt. Bevor der Ring aus der Rückenflosse bei einem Biss bricht, gibt der Kleber nach. Dementsprechend hängt der gehakte Raubfisch dann direkt am Vorfach und Wirbel, während der Robofisch dann am anderen Vorfach rumbaumelt, und so nichtmehr die Verbindungsstelle zwischen Fisch und Angler darstellt.

Die cm-Angabe soll nur verdeutlichen, welches das längere und welches das kürzere Vorfach ist. Das ganze müsste dann halt in der Praxis angepasst werden


----------



## Angelkay (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@Trollwut, ja gut so, einfach weitere Vorschläge machen.


----------



## Justsu (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den gesamten Thread durchgelesen. Mir kam dabei die Idee das ganze so anzugehn:
> An den Wirbel werden sozusagen 2 "Vorfächer" eingehängt. Nur das kürzere ist mit einem Haken versehen. Das längere von beiden wird in den Sprengring an der Rückenflosse eingehängt. Das kürzere wird unter dem Fisch mit einem wasserfesten Kleber festgepappt. Bevor der Ring aus der Rückenflosse bei einem Biss bricht, gibt der Kleber nach. Dementsprechend hängt der gehakte Raubfisch dann direkt am Vorfach und Wirbel, während der Robofisch dann am anderen Vorfach rumbaumelt, und so nichtmehr die Verbindungsstelle zwischen Fisch und Angler darstellt.
> 
> Die cm-Angabe soll nur verdeutlichen, welches das längere und welches das kürzere Vorfach ist. Das ganze müsste dann halt in der Praxis angepasst werden


 
Ich würde das Ganze ähnlich anstellen, nur würde ich anstelle des Klebers einen Magneten (mit Kleber) an der Unterseite des Fisches befestigen. Dann sollte der Haken zuverlassig auslösen und ist nach einem Biss auch einfacher wieder zu besfestigen. Zudem würde ich das Vorfach mit dem Haken mit geringerer Tragkraft als den Rest der Montage ausstatten, damit bei einem Hänger nur der Haken verloren geht.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Gibt es denn nun schon mehr als den einen erfolgreichen Testversuch????


----------



## Angelkay (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@Justsu: Magnet an der Unterseite ist ganz schlecht. Da in dem Robo Fish ein Neodymmagnet Verwendung findet, würde ein Magnet auf der Unterseite die Spule im Inneren ablenken und wahrscheinlich die Funktion des Flossenschlages
stören.


----------



## Angelkay (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@TrevorMcCox: weis ich nicht ob die anderen Fische zum Testen haben. Ich habe mir jedenfalls 10 Stück bestellt, die sind auch schon da und da kann auch mal was kaputt gehen.


----------



## Angelkay (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so, so schön wie in dem Video hat ich den Fisch nicht auseinander bekommen, aber es geht mir ja um den Inhalt


----------



## Angelkay (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so hier mal die Technik mit Größenvergleich


----------



## TrevorMcCox (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Es wäre schon ein Produkt was ganz sicher seinen Absatz finden würde wenn das funktionieren würde und in die Massenfertigung ginge.

Könnte man das Innenleben nicht auch in einen Gummifisch verbauen?


----------



## Angelkay (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber dann sollte die Technik incl Batterien in einem beißfesten Gehäuse stecken.
Und etwas an die Zweifler die meinen das der kleine Fisch keine Beißattacke aushalten würde, das Plastik ist genauso dick und hart wir das von Wobblern mit Rasseln.


----------



## Angelkay (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so ich habe jetzt mal alle nötigen Teile aneinandergereiht und komme dabei auf eine Gesamtlänge von 4,7cm und einem Durchmesser von 1,3cm.
Eine schöne Größe finde ich , auch für Zander.
Größer und länger machen geht immer.


----------



## Angelkay (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

mit dem Prototypenbau kann ich aber erst ab Ende nächster Woche beginnen.
Da sind dann alle nötigen Teile vorhanden.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wollt dafür jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen..
Was für ein unsinn, wie ich finde. 
Da gegen hat der robofish richtig Potenzial.  

Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: Elektronischer Angelköder mit Vibrationen ( Teil 1 ) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idfTM2C3nz4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: Elektronischer Angelköder mit Vibrationen ( Teil 2 ) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGcEI7Jb9cA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: Elektronischer Angelköder mit Vibrationen ( Teil 3 ) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YhXOPg2m-w&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Mit vibrator auf hecht....^^


----------



## krauthi7 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

da werden sich die Hecht-Damen aber freuen


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

danke für die drei videos!
aber ein gummi daran binden um auf forelle zu angeln halte ich nicht grad für effektiv!
aber für den toten köderfisch bestimmt ne gute sache.


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



neukieler schrieb:


> Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: Elektronischer Angelköder mit Vibrationen ( Teil 1 ) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idfTM2C3nz4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: Elektronischer Angelköder mit Vibrationen ( Teil 2 ) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGcEI7Jb9cA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...



Und das hat noch niemand hier gekannt oder gar ausprobiert? |kopfkrat

Auf Wels soll so was mit Vibrationen ja funktionieren. Hab vor Jahren mal was davon gelesen. Man benutzte dabei elektronische Nassrasierer... Sogar selbst mal getestet so'n Ding, natürlich ohne Fang.


----------



## Angelkay (12. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Mit Vibrator auf Forelle hab ich auch schon probiert, es war damals so ein Minivibrator den ich Wasserdicht verpackt habe. Leider auch ohne Erfolg.
Es lag wohl daran das in der Vibration ein bestimmter Rhythmus sein muß.
Sonst hat es mehr Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## Angelkay (12. März 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

die neuen Gehäuse sind schon da, dann kann ich zum Ende der Woche anfangen zu basteln.


----------



## Angelkay (28. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ich komm einfach nicht dazu, es zwängt sich immer was dazwischen

sorry, melde mich so bald es eine Neue Info gibt


----------



## Daniel SN (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

....Angelkay kommt wohl aus dem drillen nicht mehr raus....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich habe mir gestern erst mal 2 dieser Robo Fische bestellt. Die werden Mittwoch angekommen und dann werde ich schauen, was ich daraus basteln kann. 

Dazu werde ich natürlich einen Bericht schreiben. Bin echt gespannt, bin ja für jeden Mist zu haben :m


----------



## löwa (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hallo,

hier ist noch ein interessantes exseplar gefunden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO9oseiCTdk


----------



## Daniel SN (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Das dann für die Welsangler?


----------



## Paxcom (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ock, ich glaub so ein 1,20er nimmt den auch.


----------



## löwa (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Es gibt ja genug firmen die das 3D drucken anbieten. könnte man als prototyp ein 3D model zeichnen. und drücken lassen mit hohlraum für die innerein(Antrieb)|rolleyes


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bieberpelz darf ich fragen, wo du die bestellt hast?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Bieberpelz darf ich fragen, wo du die bestellt hast?



Amazon
Einfach nach Goliath Robofish suchen.


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Top
Danke


----------



## Hann. Münden (4. November 2014)

*....*

Bisher hat noch niemand etwas mit dem Batterie-Fisch gefangen ?


----------



## Fares (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wer einen Köder nutzt der mit Batterie betrieben wird, gehört für mich in die unterste Schublade.
Was passiert wenn da was drauf beist und der den köder losreißt?
Und selbst wenn er sich davon befreit.
Es existieren nicht umsonst Annahmestellen in Super- und Baumärkten für Batterien....

Lieber mal die Batterie zwischen den beiden Ohren anschalten


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Besser Gufis mit ordentlich Weichmacher und Bleiköpfen versenken.


----------



## Tobi92 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Besser Gufis mit ordentlich Weichmacher und Bleiköpfen versenken.


[emoji23] 
Mein Gedanke


----------



## Chiforce (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bezüglich der Batterien, und den Annahmestellen, geht es in erster Linie um das Recyclen der Rohstoffe (wirtschaftlich), nicht um die "Umweltverträglichkeit", in Alkaline-Batterien sind keine direkt umweltschädlichen Substanzen enthalten, hauptsächlich Mangandioxid und Kalilauge, was naturlich nicht in die Umwelt gelangen sollte sind die Kunststoffe und ähnliche Materialien.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht sagen verklappt eure Batterien in euren Gartenteich, Recycling ist da schon angebracht, aber die Argumentation, Batterie-->Gefährlich stimmt so einfach nicht, und eine entladene Batterie hat chemisch schon alle Reaktionen hinter sich und das Gefahrenpotential eines Kieselsteins...

Gummifische mit ihrem Polymercoctail sind da schon was anderes...


----------



## elbetaler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

#6 ... Gutes Fachwissen und technische Erklärung.
 Jetzt müsstest Du nur noch auf die "Quelle" eingehen, um einem Vorwurf der Behauptung zu entgehen. Idealerweise bist Du studierter "Batterieentwickler"  #h.

 ... Eigene Meinung:  Die Entwicklung der Köder- und Angeltechnik ist schon okay, sollte aber möglichst ohne weitere Gefahren für die Umwelt .... stattfinden. Blei und genannte chem. Substanzen sind tatsächlich nicht unbedenklich. Wenn ich nur mal an die Unmengen abgerissener Kunstköder an den Buhnen der Elbe denke!#c 
 Blei bei Kunstködern zu verwenden, ist nicht verboten. Aber gibt es denn einen Ersatzstoff, der genauso gut zu verarbeiten, relativ günstig und verfügbar ist? Klar, Kunstblei. So wie bei der Jagdmunition. Da ist es allerdings schon gesetzlich geregelt, dass die Jäger tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen für ihr Hobby/Beruf.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## GandRalf (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Eine entladene Batterie hat zwar den Austausch der Ionen aus den unterschiedlichen Elektroden hinter sich. Das Substrat dafür (Säure o.ä.) ist aber noch immer enthalten.

Schon mal eine Batterie im Gerät vergessen und nach einiger Zeit grün oxidierte oder gar weggeäzte Batteriekontakte gehabt?

Soviel zu "Gefahrenpotenzial wie ein Stein".#d


----------



## Chiforce (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Nunja, Das grobe "Allgemeinwissen" dazu habe ich so erstmal aus meinem Hirn geholt, aber ich kann auch ein Paar Belege zu den Alkaline-Zellen liefern:

Erstmal der Klassiker : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkali-Mangan-Zelle

Dann weiterführend zu Kalilauge (Kaliumhydroxid):
Wird auch in der Lebensmitteltechnik eingesetzt unter der Nummer: E525
-
         Kaliumhydroxid wird durch ein chemisches Verfahren aus Kaliumchlorid gewonnen. Die Verbindung ist eine starke Base und damit in der Lage, Säuren zu neutralisieren. Wegen dieser Eigenschaft ist Kaliumhydroxid in der Lebensmittelindustrie als Säureregulator zugelassen und u.a. in Kakaorohmasse, Instant-Tee, Konfitüre, Marmelade oder Gelee zu finden.
    Details:
    Kaliumhydroxid gilt als unbedenklich.
     Diesen Zusatzstoff können Sie ohne Einschränkung verzehren.


    In Entwöhnungsnahrung für Säuglinge und Kleinkinder zugelassener Zusatzstoff.
    Auch für Arzneimittel zugelassen.
    Auch für Kosmetika zugelassen.

(Quelle: http://das-ist-drin.de/glossar/e-nummern/e525-kaliumhydroxid/)

---

Braunstein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunstein_%28Mineralgruppe%29

Zitat: "Braunsteine beziehungsweise Mangandioxid gehören zu den wichtigsten Kathodenmaterialien für Batterien. Der Grund liegt in der Kombination von physikalischen und elektrochemischen Eigenschaften mit guter Umweltverträglichkeit und einem relativ niedrigen Preis."

Allgemeine Informationen zu Batterien und Akkus vom Umweltbundesamt:
http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/publikation/long/4414.pdf

Zitat zum Verwertungsweg von Alkaline Batterien:

"Einsatz im Hochofen oder Elektrostahlofen mit Gewinnung von Roheisen bzw. Ferromangan, Zinkstaub und Schlacke"

Also werden die Zellen schlicht eingeschmolzen, um die Rohstoffe zu gewinnen, ich vermute mal, potentielle gefähliche Stoffe würde man nicht einfach in einen Hochofen werfen...

---

Wer jetzt noch Angst vor Mangan hat:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangan

Zitat: "In der Natur vorkommende Manganoxide wie Braunstein sind schon lange als natürliche Pigmente bekannt und in Gebrauch. So wurden schwarze Manganoxid-Pigmente unter anderem in den etwa 17.000 Jahre alten Höhlenmalereien in den Höhlen von Ekain und Lascaux nachgewiesen.[10][11] In der Glasherstellung werden Manganverbindungen seit dem vierten Jahrhundert vor Christus im Römischen Reich eingesetzt. Dabei hat das Mangan zwei verschiedene Funktionen. Wird Braunstein eingesetzt, färbt dieses das Glas intensiv braun-violett. Wird dagegen dreiwertiges Manganoxid in eisenhaltige Gläser gegeben, entfärbt es diese, indem es das blaufärbende zweiwertige Eisen zum schwach gelben dreiwertigen oxidiert."

Zitat: "Mangan ist ein für alle Lebewesen essentielles Element und Bestandteil von verschiedenen Enzymen. Dort wirkt es in verschiedenen Arten unter anderem als Lewis-Säure, zur Bildung der Enzym-Struktur und in Redoxreaktionen. In manchen Bakterien wird es außerdem zur Energieerzeugung genutzt. So betreibt Shewanella putrefaciens, ein im Meer vorkommendes Bakterium, eine anaerobe Atmung mit Mn4+ als terminalem Elektronenakzeptor, das hierbei zu Mn2+ reduziert wird.[31]
Mangan spielt eine wichtige Rolle in der Photosynthese, und zwar bei der Oxidation von Wasser zu Sauerstoff im Photosystem II. Zentraler Bestandteil des Photosystems ist ein Komplex aus vier Manganatomen und einem Calciumatom, die über Sauerstoffbrücken miteinander verbunden sind, der sauerstoffproduzierende Komplex (oxygen-evolving complex, OEC). Hier wird in einem mehrstufigen Zyklus, dem Kok-Zyklus, bei dem das Mangan zwischen der drei- und vierwertigen Oxidationsstufe wechselt, durch Sonnenlicht Wasser gespalten und Sauerstoff, Elektronen sowie Protonen freigesetzt.[32]

Mangan wird vom Menschen über den Dünndarm aufgenommen und vor allem in Leber, Knochen, Nieren und der Bauchspeicheldrüse gespeichert. Innerhalb von Zellen befindet sich das Element vor allem in Mitochondrien, Lysosomen und im Zellkern. Im Gehirn liegt Mangan an spezielle Proteine gebunden vor, hauptsächlich an der Glutamat-Ammonium-Ligase in Astrozyten.[35] Die Gesamtmenge an Mangan im menschlichen Körper beträgt etwa 10 bis 40 mg, der tägliche Bedarf liegt bei etwa 1 mg und die durchschnittliche Manganzufuhr in Deutschland bei ca. 2,5 mg.
Manganmangel ist selten, bei manganarm ernährten Tieren traten Skelettveränderungen, neurologische Störungen, Defekte im Kohlenhydrat-Stoffwechsel sowie Wachstums- und Fruchtbarkeitsstörungen auf.[26] Besonders manganreiche Lebensmittel sind schwarzer Tee, Weizenkeime, Haselnüsse, Haferflocken, Sojabohnen, Leinsamen, Heidelbeeren und Roggenvollkornbrot.[36]"


Also jeder Mensch enthält Mangan und braucht es sogar...


Fazit:
Alles nicht so schlimm, wenn man weiß was da so vorsichgeht, eine allgemein skeptische Betrachtungsweise gegenüber dem Unbekannten ist natürlich und dient dem Selbstschutz, aber aus Unwissenheit Dinge verbreiten erinnert mich doch stark an Religion....
Ich will damit niemanden angreifen oder verurteilen, aber wenn man sich über ein Thema informiert, dann kann gerne dazu einen berechtigten Kommentar abgeben, anstatt etwas anzunehmen und darauf basierend eine Meinung zu entwickeln...


----------



## Chiforce (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



GandRalf schrieb:


> Eine entladene Batterie hat zwar den Austausch der Ionen aus den unterschiedlichen Elektroden hinter sich. Das Substrat dafür (Säure o.ä.) ist aber noch immer enthalten.
> 
> Schon mal eine Batterie im Gerät vergessen und nach einiger Zeit grün oxidierte oder gar weggeäzte Batteriekontakte gehabt?
> 
> Soviel zu "Gefahrenpotenzial wie ein Stein".#d



Das "grün" kommt vom Kupfer der Kontakte oder Leiterbahnen die von der Kalilauge angegriffen wurden, und angegriffene Kontakte sind nun nicht wirklich eine Gefahrenquelle für die Umwelt.... 

Klar das kennt jeder, ist ärgerlich, aber "Gefahr" ist was anderes.

Batterien sollte man daher ja auch aus ungenutzten Geräten entnehmen, oder durch Kieselsteine ersetzen :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Unabhängig der ganzen Diskussion sollte es klar sein, das man weder den Robofish, Batterien oder andere künstliche Dinge im Wasser einfach so versenken soll. Es gilt hier nötige Vorkehrungen zu treffen um das Risiko zu minimieren.


----------



## löwa (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Seid ihr eigentlich alle arbeitslos/urlauber oder Büroangestellte? |bla:


----------



## Tobi92 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es wesentlich  drastischere Umweltverschmutzungen über die diskutiert werden könnte, als der Robofish.

Dass es unter anderem die Aufgabe eines jeden Anglers sein sollte, der Umweltverschmutzung entgegenzuwirken oder diese so gering wie nur möglich zu halten, steht außer Frage und sollte jedem bewusst sein. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Tobi92 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Lowa schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle arbeitslos/urlauber oder Büroangestellte? |bla:


Student, Sitz grad in ner Vorlesung, hab also zeit [emoji6]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Student, Sitz grad in ner Vorlesung, hab also zeit [emoji6]


Du sollst nach vorne gucken und dem Verlauf folgen! :g |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Lebenden Köfi erlauben wie früher = keine Diskussion um Roboterfische...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Gibs es eigentlich auch irgendwo große Robofische? So von 15-25 Kg und mehr?

Dann könnte man nämlich, wenn schon richtigen Fische beissen, auf solche Kollegen zurückgfeifen. Die C&R Fraktion freuts. Und für die Kochtopftruppe könnte man ja eine Kühleinheit in den großen Robofisch bauen, wo dann ein Stück Fleisch oder Forelle drin liegt. Somit wären alle zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So ein großer Robofisch, als "Entertainfish" oder wie beschrieben in diversen Varianten, hätte definitiv Potential. Auch als Aufklärer mit Kamera. Zum Testen einer oder eben mehrere Rute-Rolle-Combo wäre das unschlagbar.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lebenden Köfi erlauben wie früher = keine Diskussion um Roboterfische...



Sorry, aber das ist Bullsh*t.

Selbst dann gäbe es noch Angler, die nicht mit lebendem Köfi fischen wollen würden. 
Warum dann nicht trotzdem eine fängige Imitation entwickeln, die den lebenden Köfi erübrigt...

Unnötiger Einwurf mMn.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

fangt ihr schon oder bastelt ihr noch????


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Fares schrieb:


> Wer einen Köder nutzt der mit Batterie betrieben wird, gehört für mich in die unterste Schublade.
> Was passiert wenn da was drauf beist und der den köder losreißt?
> Und selbst wenn er sich davon befreit.
> Es existieren nicht umsonst Annahmestellen in Super- und Baumärkten für Batterien....
> ...


Hi,

 Blei im Wasser ist auch nicht gut.Posen werden teilweise auch mit Batterien betrieben.Der Inhalt vom Knicklicht ist auch nicht gerade unweltfreundlich.Da muss der Angler halt sorgfältig arbeiten und aufpassen das sowas nicht einfach mal so im Wasser landet.Ganz vermeiden würde man es aber wohl nicht können.


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Student, Sitz grad in ner Vorlesung, hab also zeit [emoji6]


Und ich nehme gerade an einer Weiterbildung teil.


----------



## GandRalf (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Chiforce schrieb:


> Das "grün" kommt vom Kupfer der Kontakte oder Leiterbahnen die von der Kalilauge angegriffen wurden, und angegriffene Kontakte sind nun nicht wirklich eine Gefahrenquelle für die Umwelt....
> 
> Klar das kennt jeder, ist ärgerlich, aber "Gefahr" ist was anderes.
> 
> Batterien sollte man daher ja auch aus ungenutzten Geräten entnehmen, oder durch Kieselsteine ersetzen :m



Es ging mir nur um die Begrifflichkeit "Gefahrlos wie ein Stein".

Ein Stein besteht nun mal nicht aus "Lauge"!
Auch wenn die austretenden Chemikalien nur kleine Mengen sind... 
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Fangen die Dinger jetzt Fische oder nicht????


----------



## uhitz (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Fangen die Dinger jetzt Fische oder nicht????



Angelkay hat im Februar davon geschrieben dass ein Barsch damit gefangen wurde, lies mal auf Seite 13 oder so steht was dazu


----------



## Tobi92 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Der trööt/die Idee is ja fast schon zwei Jahre alt und schon mehrere haben sich so ein Teil zugelegt. 

Trotzdem hat es noch keiner geschafft die Idee zu ausgiebiger zu testen bzw einen Bericht darüber zu schreiben.
Sehr Schade wie ich finde. 

Also ich setzt meine Hoffnung in Bieberpelz 
Freu mich schon auf dein Bericht.

MfG Tobi


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen:

Waller mit Kinderspielzeug im Magen gefangen.....[emoji33]


----------



## Tobi92 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen:
> 
> Waller mit Kinderspielzeug im Magen gefangen.....[emoji33]


[emoji23] wär der Hammer


----------



## uhitz (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen:
> 
> Waller mit Kinderspielzeug im Magen gefangen.....[emoji33]



... und der nächste hängt ne Puppe an die Leine |supergri


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Oder n Huhn

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267390


----------



## TrevorMcCox (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



hanzz schrieb:


> Oder n Huhn
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267390



Du wirst lachen aber ich war mal dabei wie man einem für Waller sehr bekannten Gewässer bei uns ein halbes Hähnchen an den Haken gehangen hat. Neben lebenden Aalen Ü40cm und lebenden Forellen kommen die Wallerangler auf sehr skurrile Ideen um an ihre Fische zu kommen


----------



## löwa (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen:
> 
> Waller mit Kinderspielzeug im Magen gefangen.....[emoji33]





:m


----------



## offense80 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Fares schrieb:


> Lieber mal die Batterie zwischen den beiden Ohren anschalten



Total unnötiger Nachsatz, der hier eine Schärfe in die Unterhaltung bringt, die keiner braucht #q


----------



## Chiforce (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



offense80 schrieb:


> Total unnötiger Nachsatz, der hier eine Schärfe in die Unterhaltung bringt, die keiner braucht #q



Aber wenn man mal genauer darüber nachdenkt, ist das Gehirn keine Batterie, sondern ein Verbraucher, daher kann man diesen Satz komplett ignorieren, da der Verfasser scheinbar nichtmal das bedacht hat :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So, und ab hier gut mit gegenseitig anmachen.
Danke..


----------



## Chiforce (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, und ab hier gut mit gegenseitig anmachen.
> Danke..



Ja, dem stimme ich zu, also zurück zu dem Kernthema, Batterien und sämtlicher Angelkram möglichst nicht versenken, Robofisch ausprobieren und mal Berichten #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Das basteln hat schon mal gut geklappt. Die Fische machen einen guten Eindruck und haben einen interessanten lauf. Selbst nach der Montur laufen die Robofische noch gut.

Die Fische haben sogar eine Einbuchtung für Gewichte um diese tiefer tauchen zu lassen, wird auch in der Anleitung erklärt. Nach dem befestigen von Drilling und Stahl aber nicht nötig.

Der Köderfisch und Drilling sind mit einem extra Stahlvorfach gesichert.
Mal schauen wann ich die Tage an eine passende Stelle zum testen komme.#h


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Lustiges Bild.
Bin gespannt, ob damit ein Fisch gefangen wird.


----------



## GandRalf (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Moin auch,

Kannst du meine Befürchtungen zerstreuen, dass nach dem ersten Anhieb entweder die Befestigung für den Karabiner (Stahlvorfach) oder die für den unteren Drilling sich verabschieden, bzw. mindestens reparaturbedürftig sein werden?
;+


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hätte das Stahlvorfach mit Drilling nur im Ganzen montiert .


----------



## uhitz (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@Bieberpelz: hast du zufällig metallösen rumliegen um das Loch zu verstärken? damit könntest du die Kraft die beim Auswurf oder generell beim stärkeren ziehen am Stahlvorfach wirken besser verteilen und vermindert vermutlich die Ausrisswahrscheinlichkeit an der Öse.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@Bieberpelz 
Du hast den Karabiner deines Stahlvorfachs in das Loch der Rückenflosse eingehängt. In den Karabiner ein weiteres Stahlvorfach gehängt, dessen anderes Ende im Sprengring an der Afterflosse hängt. In diesen Sprengring hast du dann den Drilling eingehängt.
Entnehme ich dein System den Bildern richtig?


----------



## Schugga (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

*abonnier*


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Guten Morgen in die Runde...



uhitz schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz: hast du zufällig metallösen rumliegen um das Loch zu verstärken?


Die Idee ist mir gestern auch schon gekommen, ich werde daher noch mal los und im Baumarkt nach 3mm Metallöllsen suchen.



GandRalf schrieb:


> ...Kannst du meine Befürchtungen zerstreuen, dass nach dem ersten Anhieb entweder die Befestigung für den Karabiner (Stahlvorfach) oder die für den unteren Drilling sich verabschieden, bzw. mindestens reparaturbedürftig sein werden?


Der Drilling ist mit dem Stahlvorfach, welches mit einem weiteren Stahlvorfach befestigt ist, befestigt. Ich habe gestern noch mit Druck versucht zu ziehen(wie man es bei selbst gemachten Stahlvorfächern macht), das hält bisher besser als erwartet. Das Plastik an den gebohrten Stellen ist wesentlich fester als erwartet. Da habe ich schon Wobbler gesehen, die wesentlich instabiler waren. 




Tobi92 schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz
> Du hast den [...]
> Entnehme ich dein System den Bildern richtig?


Korrekt


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqQAQuB2d1w  :q


----------



## uhitz (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hast du die in voller Montur schonmal gewogen?
Wie groß sind deine denn?
Wenn ich hier so mitlese bekomm ich immer mehr Lust mir selbst welche zu bestellen


----------



## Schugga (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



uhitz schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so mitlese bekomm ich immer mehr Lust mir selbst welche zu bestellen


 
Ich auch :q


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDzVTa-5pPQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjRlE3YHv9A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoobFVuSfbM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th5xDtNQPmk


----------



## GandRalf (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Letztes Video:

Nur gucken - nicht anfassen!


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wie sollte man den am besten anbieten?
An ner Pose?


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



GandRalf schrieb:


> Letztes Video:
> 
> Nur gucken - nicht anfassen!



Jo, 
ich denke dieses Clownfisch-Imitat(Warnfarbe?) hat eine Abschreckwirkung, der Plastikschrott müffelt noch dazu. Denke der wurde frisch in den Teich geworfen.

Mit silberner Farbe&co zum Weißfisch ummodeln.

Bald bestelle ich mir auch solche Teile.|kopfkrat



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man den am besten anbieten?
> An ner Pose?


An der Pose mit Stellfischrute wäre eine Idee. Die war ja ursprünglich für leb. Köderfisch gedacht.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> An der Pose mit Stellfischrute wäre eine Idee. Die war ja ursprünglich für leb. Köderfisch gedacht.



Grundsätzlich ne super Sache.

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ne Lösung für Leute ohne Stellfischrute.

Gab's für lebendköfis nicht irgendne montage mit Pose und Grundblei?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Jo,
> ich denke dieses Clownfisch-Imitat(Warnfarbe?) hat eine Abschreckwirkung, der Plastikschrott müffelt noch dazu. Denke der wurde frisch in den Teich geworfen.


Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch einen im Flussbarsch Dekor genommen. Im trüben Wasser kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das der Clownfisch gut fängt. Zu mindestens in Holland läuft eine ähnliche Farbe bei den 3D Trouts auch gut.

Für den Geruch nehme ich entweder einen Aroma Stift oder aber das dritte Loch, welches ich gebohrt habe um dort ggf. etwas Schaumstoffgummi/Schwamm rein zu kleben, welches mit Duftstoffen gefüllt werden soll.

Wobei ich den Geruch kaum wahr genommen habe. Diverse Gummfische riechen da mieser.


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ne super Sache.
> 
> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ne Lösung für Leute ohne Stellfischrute.
> 
> Gab's für lebendköfis nicht irgendne montage mit Pose und Grundblei?


Nimmst halt eine normale Rute.
Wenn der Eumel das System an Land zieht, wirfst du halt erneut aus. Hat ja andererseits auch einen Vorteil, wenn der Batterie-Nemo viele Ecken im Teich,See etc abklappert.

Grundblei(quasi als "Ansitzdropshot-Montage") wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch einen im Flussbarsch Dekor genommen. Im trüben Wasser kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das der Clownfisch gut fängt. Zu mindestens in Holland läuft eine ähnliche Farbe bei den 3D Trouts auch gut.
> 
> Für den Geruch nehme ich entweder einen Aroma Stift oder aber das dritte Loch, welches ich gebohrt habe um dort ggf. etwas Schaumstoffgummi/Schwamm rein zu kleben, welches mit Duftstoffen gefüllt werden soll.
> 
> Wobei ich den Geruch kaum wahr genommen habe. Diverse Gummfische riechen da mieser.


#6

Winterzeit=Bastelzeit
Vermute sehr stark, dass sich noch einige diesen Plastik-Zappelphillip bestellen.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Problem dabei ist, dass die Hotspots ja meist in der Nähe von irgendwelchen Hindernissen sind. 

Daher wärs schon von Vorteil ihn irgendwie in einem gewissen Radius zu halten, auch was die Höhe betrifft.


----------



## uhitz (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Dann mit schwerem Grundblei und ihm genügend "Leine" lassen dass er rumschwimmen kann, Problem dabei sind dann whh. Hindernisse am Grund :/


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Und das er sich in der Schnur verheddert 
Ich hab da mal irgendein Video gesehn, finds aber nicht mehr


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Montagen ->
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201334

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176300


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Daher wärs schon von Vorteil ihn irgendwie in einem gewissen Radius zu halten, auch was die Höhe betrifft.


Dafür ist doch die Stellfisch Rute perfekt.
In der aktuellen Raubfischangler Zeitschrift gab es eine DVD (und auch Berichte) mit Videos zum Angeln mit der Stellfischrute. Dafür wäre dein unterfangen perfekt, so viel Druck baut das Fischlein nicht auf, als das es Schnur zieht.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Dafür ist doch die Stellfisch Rute perfekt.
> In der aktuellen Raubfischangler Zeitschrift gab es eine DVD (und auch Berichte) mit Videos zum Angeln mit der Stellfischrute. Dafür wäre dein unterfangen perfekt, so viel Druck baut das Fischlein nicht auf, als das es Schnur zieht.


Wär perfekt, wenn man ne stellfischrute oder zumindest ne längere Rute hätte.

Bei mir sind 3m aber bisher Obergrenze


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*...das Problem bei der Geschicht*

Das eigentl. Problem wurde im Thread weiter vorn bereits genannt.
Gehen wir davon aus, der Robo ist verführerisch, der Raubfisch schnappt zu.
Gegenüber einem toten Köderfisch(Geschmack, weich), wird der Raubfisch das Robo-Plastikteil an der Pose sehr schnell ausspucken wollen. 

Heißt: Pose *nie* aus den Augen verlieren, nach 2 Sekunden Anschlag setzen.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Was kostet denn so ein Exemplar überhaupt ?


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so ein Exemplar überhaupt ?



 6,99€ http://www.ebay.de/itm/7-Farbe-Robo...?pt=Spielzeugroboter&var=&hash=item4adceedd9a


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@Tobi92: Für das Vorhaben braucht man dann aber so eine Rute, sofern es einem wichtig ist. Ich werde den Fisch einfach den Freiraum an einer Pose geben und darauf achten, das er sich nicht irgendwo verheddert. 


@Hann. Münden
Das ist wirklich günstiger.
Ich habe die für c.a. 10€ Stück bei Amazon gekauft. Dort gab es dann auch das Flussbarsch Imitat


----------



## uhitz (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

und für die die die bewegung selbst festlegen wollen:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00NGO3TTQ?psc=1

ansonsten gibts in der Bucht und auch bei den Amazonen etwas teurere Modelle die auch "realistischer" aussehen


----------



## Daniel SN (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Danke Hann. Münden


----------



## FCM-OLLI (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hat das mittlerweile nun mal bei jemandem funktioniert?


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Hat das mittlerweile nun mal bei jemandem funktioniert?





Angelkay schrieb:


> @CHIpO89 steht weiter vorne, einen Barsch hab ich darauf gefangen, in der Havel.
> Ein Foto gibt es leider nicht. Kann es also nicht beweisen.
> Die Pose ging so schlagartig runter, das ich reflexartig einen kurzen Anschlag gesetzt hatte. Der Barsch wolle erst gar nicht loslassen, weil die Schwanzflosse  weiter gewackelt hat. Habe Ihn wieder zurückgesetzt, war keiner von den Großen.


#h #6



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> @Hann. Münden
> Das ist wirklich günstiger.
> Ich habe die für c.a. 10€ Stück bei Amazon gekauft. Dort gab es dann auch das Flussbarsch Imitat


6,99€ inkl. Versandkosten sind i.O. . Wenn man bedenkt was ein guter Wobbler kostet.
Die Barschdesigne kosten bei 3-2-1 auch mehr. 
Weiterer Gedankengang, falls passende Köderfische vorhanden sind:
Wenn man anstatt der Plastikflosse einen sauber abgetrennten Schwanzstummel vom Köfi verwenden würde. Schwanzstummel etwas ausgehöhlt, mit Draht oder Kabelbindern befestigt. Geschmackszentrum vom Raubfisch wird aktiviert.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Am Wochenende habe ich den Robofish kurz an zwei Stellen im Einsatz gehabt. Gefangen hat der Fisch nicht, allerdings habe ich auch anderweitig an diesen Stellen nichts gefangen und weiß auch nicht, wie gut diese Stellen waren. Das muss also nichts heißen.

Allerdings konnte ich da ein wenig Beobachtung betreiben. 
Wenn ich jetzt den lebenden Köfi als Relation dazu nehme, dann hat der Robofisch viel weniger Bewegung als der echte Köfi. Während der echte Köfi ein viel größeres Gebiet durchschwimmt und sich nicht selten auch mal alles dadurch verheddert, da bleibt der Robofisch relativ nahe am selben Platz (Vorausgesetzt das Wasser steht). So war es bei mir, das der Fisch sich in einer halbe Stunde in einem Umkreis von c.a. 2 - 5 Meter aufgehalten hat.

Dennoch hatte der Fisch durchgehend Bewegung und hat sich unterhalb der Pose bewegt. Ich denke das man dem Umkreis der Bewegung noch durch eine andere Pose oder dünneres Stahlvorfach optimieren kann. Für meinen Geschmack reicht das aber bisher aus.

Ich bleibe dran


----------



## Paxcom (10. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wie hast du die Haken befestigt?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Paxcom schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Haken befestigt?


Einfach ab Seite 23 lesen.
Natürlich gesichert mit Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Angelkay (11. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so jetzt bin ich mal wieder da.
Leider hatte ich seit meinem Letzten Post relativ wenig Zeit.
2 kleine Kinder, Umzug, neuer Job etc. zum Angeln bin ich dieses Jahr auch nur 2 mal gekommen.
Man muß halt zurückstecken wenn man der Familie etwas gutes tun will.
Jetzt sollte aber weiter gehen.
Bin gerade dabei eine neue Form für den Fisch herzustellen.
Bei dem Original ist alle so winzig das man Angst hat etwas abzubrechen.
Der Neue Köder soll wenn alles passt so um die 12cm lang werden.
Im Grunde soll er aussehen wie eine kleine Rotfeder. Typischer Köderfisch halt.
Der Aktionsradius wie vorher beschrieben reicht mir.
Zu einem anderen Post weiter vorne in dem man wie spitz auf die Rute schauen soll, kann ich nur sagen wer schon mal im Ausland das vergnügen hatte mit Lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln der weis, wenn der Räuber zugepackt hat dann läßt Er auch nicht mehr los und gerade dann nicht wenn noch Leben im Köderfisch ist. Selbst an Land wird weiter darauf gebissen. Bis sich nix mehr rührt. Die Erfahrung habe ich in Kanada gesammelt.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hmm ich glaube der Hecht bemerkt relativ schnell, dass der Robofish nicht die selbe Konsistent, Geschmack/Geruch hat wie der gewohnte Beutefisch. 
Dadurch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er relativ schnell davon ablässt.

Sind aber nur Vermutungen, der Test wirds zeigen.


----------



## strignatz (11. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Also die barsche von meinem Bruder im Aquarium haben den robo oft hart attackiert. Ich habe es meinem Bruder zur liebe ohne Drillinge getestet  also sie haben es immer mehrfach versucht. Also mit Drilling und schnellem Anschlag verspreche ich mir einiges vom robo


----------



## Angelkay (11. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Danke Strignatz, das nenne ich doch mal einen Test.
So testen die Amis Ihre Köder zuerst auch in einem Aquarium mit hungrigen Barschen.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Barsche attackieren doch alles... je hungriger desto agressiver gehen sie vor.


----------



## Korken (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich sag mal: das wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis die ersten RoboGummis rauskommen #6


----------



## Angelkay (28. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

letzte Woche hatte ich den original mit Drilling an der Havel aber es ging nix.
Den Hecht rauben habe ich gesehen ca. 4 mal. Aber der wollte einen so kleinen köder wohl nicht.


----------



## donak (28. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Angelkay schrieb:


> letzte Woche hatte ich den original mit Drilling an der Havel aber es ging nix.
> Den Hecht rauben habe ich gesehen ca. 4 mal. Aber der wollte einen so kleinen köder wohl nicht.



Bilder oder Videos zum "Umbau" wären ja mal interessant.


----------



## dreikantmassstab (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Leute, mal ganz ehrlich... Wist ihr eigentlich, wie krank das ist? #q

Aber auch ziemlich schräg... Ich hab mir gleich Zwei zum probieren bestellt :vik:

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Dinger!


----------



## Angelkay (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

als die Twister (Gummifische ) auf den Markt kamen glaubte keiner das man damit irgend etwas fangen kann und heute gibt es Massen davon. Es gab eine Zeit da waren die Wobbler leise, heute rasseln und erzeugen laute Geräusche diese und es funktioniert. Heute geht man dazu über das die Kunstköder sich natürlich verhalten sollen und auch so aussehen. Mehr will ich ja auch nicht erreichen. Natürliches Aussehen plus Verhalten und zwar eigenständig.
Das hat dann was von einem faulen Raubfischangler.
Diese Vorstellung gefällt mir, da ich persönlich nicht aktiv fische.
Das ist meine Intension.


----------



## dreikantmassstab (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

So, sie sind da... Und nun, was tun |kopfkrat

Eigentlich hätte ich ja gerne zwei Haken dran gebastelt, Aber das fiel durch die Größe leider flach. Weil, Riesen sind das wirklich nicht...

Zunächst wollte ich eine direkte Verbindung zwischen Haken und der Geflochtenen herstellen, also habe ich mir die stabilste Stelle an der Spitze ausgesucht und eine Durchführung eingeklebt. Dafür hat man ja die Box mit den Fliegensachen rumstehen |rolleyes

Dann ging alles ziemlich fix. Stahlvorfach fertig machen, einzwirbeln  und fertig. 
Aber, wo soll der Haken platziert werden? Da ja nur einer an den Riesen passt, habe ich mir die Mitte ausgesucht. Zur Fixierung zwei kleine Löcher in die Bauchflossen geschmort und mit einem Edelstahldraht eine Art Brücke gebaut, in der ich die Schlaufe des Vorfachs eingefädelt habe. Somit hängt der Hacken frei - und sollte tatsächlich ein Fisch anbeißen - kann sich der Köder über diese Sollbruchstelle vom Hacken lösen, aber nicht verloren gehen. Zur Sicherheit, zum abfedern sowie zum fixieren noch zwei Gummistopper und fertig ist der KILLER! 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob da wirklich was drauf anbeisst. Etwas sorgen mache ich mir wegen den Geräuschen, dass Teil klappert schon gewaltig. Aber meine Wobbler haben ja auch Rasseln |supergri

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich den Robofish vom Kajak beim Vertikalangeln einsetzen kann |kopfkrat


----------



## dreikantmassstab (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ach übrigens:

Er schwimmt jetzt schon seit über einer Stunde in seiner Salatschüssel herum :vik:

Frohe Weinachten!


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Prima #6


----------



## dreikantmassstab (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Prima #6



Nur wenn was drauf anbeisst |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Sehr geil, vor allem die Umsetzung der Montage finde ich klasse 

Drücke dir die Daumen das was beißt. Ich müsste meinen auch mal wieder Baden lassen um zu schauen ob was beißt.


----------



## Angelkay (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich finde die Umsetzung der Hakenmontage besser als meine.
Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist, dadurch das die Schwanzflosse sehr klein ist ist auch der Bewegungsspielraum sehr klein. Eventuell hilft eine größere Schwanzflosse um den Aktionsradius zu erhöhen. Wie sich das auf das Fischlein auswirkt habe ich noch nicht probiert.
War nur ein Gedanklicher Ansatz.


----------



## Angelkay (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich den Robofish vom Kajak beim Vertikalangeln einsetzen kann |kopfkrat[/QUOTE]


entweder ein Stabblei vorschalten oder eine U-Pose.
Das Blei zieht den kleinen Fisch definitiv runter, das habe ich selbst schon getestet. Von allein kommt der nicht auf Tiefe.


----------



## Schugga (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



dreikantmassstab schrieb:


> Nur wenn was drauf anbeisst |supergri



In der Salatschüssel bestimmt nicht so schnell


----------



## phirania (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Evtl. schwimmen da ja Krauthechte drin.:q:q


----------



## Angelkay (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ja der Tomatenbarsch und der Gurkenaal, sind ganz böse Vertreter der gemeinen Salatschüssel.


----------



## Barsch1987 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

War jemand zwischenzeitlich mal los? #h

So schön wie der schwimmt muss der robofish doch einfach fangen! |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> War jemand zwischenzeitlich mal los? #h
> 
> So schön wie der schwimmt muss der robofish doch einfach fangen! |supergri


Ich denke das der eher für das wärmere Wetter wieder interessant wird, und zwar dann wenn die Fische aktiver sind. Daher darf der Robo vorerst bei mir ruhen


----------



## BennyOne (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Muss hier kurz meinen senf dazu geben da ich einen erfolgreichen umbau inkl. test und Zielfischfang hinter mir habe........also wie schon mehrfach beschrieben ist die Posenontage die beste variante.......dazu rückenflosse durchbohren ...sprengring dran.........kurzes sehr weiches 7x7 stahlvorfach dran.......daran drilling.........seitlich am fisch .....wohlgemerkt beidseitig (gewichtsverteilung) nen kleinen flachmagneten mit sekundenkleber aufbringen...........muss keine riesen magnetkraft haben........und den drilling da ran........hat den vorteil das nach dem biss und gehakten fisch keinerlei lasst auf dem fisch ist ...sondern nur drilling und schnur belastet werden ........der robo muss somit nur die hechtzähne überstehen oder hängt im besten fall ausserhalb des mauls............und keine panik wegen der schwanzflosse.........einkleben und gut is........der robo übersteht so mehr drills auls man es vermuten würde.........zudem sind lockstoffsprays oder paste wie man sie beim freundlichen bekommt sehr gut einzusetzten um den robo für unsere flossenträger auch noch geschmacklich aufzupeppen...............in diesem sinne frohes basteln :vik:


----------



## Tobi92 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Also dein Umbau hört sich sehr gut an, so würd ichs wohl auch machen.

Wie waren denn deine Erfahrungen was das Beissverhalten der Hechte angeht?


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hat jemand schon damit was gefangen?


----------



## Tobi92 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



BennyOne schrieb:


> Muss hier kurz meinen senf dazu geben da ich einen erfolgreichen umbau inkl. test und Zielfischfang hinter mir habe



Hab ich zumindest schon so verstanden, deshalb meine Frage nachn Beissverhalten.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ohh   Zielfischfang  wurde überlesen.....

Wir brauchen fakten....


----------



## BennyOne (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Fakt ist das sich sowohl kleinere als auch hechte >80cm sehr aggressiv auf den köder stürzen, nur darf man eben nicht vergessen das man hier nicht mit einem köderfisch angelt auch wenn man ihn mit aromen versehen hat........die pose sollte man immer im blick behalten denn nach erfolgtem biss kurz abwarten und den räuber kurz ziehen lassen ist nicht........der hecht merkt direkt nach dem einsaugen das da was nicht stimmt genau wie bei wobblern oder gummi shads......also muss relativ zeitnah der anhieb kommen.....eben ähnlich wie beim aktiven fischen .....nur verleitet der robo eben dazu die angel abzulegen........ergo fehlbisse sind vorprogrammiert...........aber funktionieren tuts alle mal..............#6


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Bilder?


----------



## BUFU (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

hab mir schon einen bestellt(amazon)  Vexilar echolot dabei und das Angel 2.0 ist geboren. :-D
Freu ich mich schon darauf wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist.

und das wird 100 pro klappen 
Wie geil ist das den.

edit: Der Akku hält auch länger als ein lebender Körderfisch, den man Natürlich nur im Ausland benutzt :-D


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



BUFU schrieb:


> und das wird 100 pro klappen
> Wie geil ist das den.



Warum?


----------



## BUFU (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich hab schon Hechte gefangen bei einholen einer Posen montage, auf Maden.
Und dieser Köder ist sowas von Lebensecht,
Eine Wissenschaft ist das Hecht angel bestimmt nicht, außer vielleicht auf die Kapitalen. 

Es ist doch nur eine frage das zeit wie lange man diesen Köder benutzt und spaß wird man alle mal damit haben.

Er soll den Köderfisch ja nicht ersetzten. 
Seh das ganze doch mal als gimmick, 

und meine frau die ich zwinge mitzukommen an einen tag, kann sich mit den Spielzeug besser anfreunden als mit einen Lebenden Köderfisch


----------



## BennyOne (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

so isses..........innovationen werden meistens auf stümperhaften feldversuchen aufgebaut...........#6seh den robo eher als lustige abwechslung als ihn jetz zu 100 % in meine tackle box zu integrieren..........is halt ma was anderes und ich wollt einfach ma schaun was damit so geht.....:vik:


----------



## gründler (24. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tm_term=Introducing+Zombait&utm_campaign=KS15


Videos anschauen.

#6


#h


----------



## phirania (24. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

OK,das Teil wird eingeführt aber wo ist da die Sicherheit das da nichts flöten geht.|kopfkrat
Gibt doch kein vernünftige Verbindung zur Hauptschnur außer dem Haken.#c


----------



## gründler (24. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Erst wird der Haken aufgefädelt dann am Zombie ...wird nen knoten gemacht, siehe Zeichnung auf der HP.

Wer weiß ob es das bei uns überhaupt geben wird,siehe HP.

#h


----------



## phirania (24. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Gibbet schon.:q
Führ den mal in den Fisch ein,dann lebt der auch.:q


http://www.amazon.de/Beweglicher-G-Punkt-Vibrator-aus-Silikon-Vibrationsdauer/dp/B00LFNLJGU


----------



## magut (25. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Link funzt nicht:q


----------



## Ossipeter (25. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1029637745/zombait-a-robotic-lure-that-brings-dead-fish-back
Der Deadbaitwiederbelebungsköder!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Dieses Zombait-Teil aus Ossipeters Link sieht interessant aus. 
... die armen Fischereiaufseher :q


----------



## nakedchef (26. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Ich denke gerade an eine miniaturausführung einer elektrischen Zahnbürste oder auch die langsamere variante aus dem Erotikfachmarkt


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



nakedchef schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade an eine miniaturausführung einer elektrischen Zahnbürste oder auch die langsamere variante aus dem Erotikfachmarkt


Wurde alles schon ausprobiert.
Ein Ding mancher Wallerangler war ein Nassrasierer mit Batterie, weil das Ding halt Vibrationen aussendet.

Ist aber was ganz anderes mit richtigen Bewegungen in diesem Fall.
Werd ich dann mal ausprobieren, wenn der Lebend-KöFi nicht mehr... ähem... öh... #t|rotwerden


----------



## kalfater (26. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Habe mich jetzt durch alle 31 Seiten gequält. Mein Fazit: herrlich verrückte Idee. Musst aber hochkonzentriert Angeln, mit der Rute in der Hand und den Blick auf die Pose gerichtet. Jeder Raubfisch wird den Robo blitzschnell wieder ausspucken. Wackelt die Pose erheblich, muss schon der Anhieb gesetzt werden. Habe mir eben bei Amazon einen im Barschdekor gekauft (9,99 €) und werde ihn mit einem Drilling etc. pp. einsatzfähig machen. An die Posenmontage kommt noch meine Water Wolf, damit ich hinterher sehen kann, wie die Räuber auf den Robofish reagiert haben. Darauf bin ich gespannt.

Sport frei! #h


----------



## magut (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

ds ist mal eine gute Idee mit der Kamera!!!#6

unbedingt Videos hier rein BITTE !!!!
l.G.
Mario


----------



## kalfater (30. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

magut, wenn ich das technisch hinbekomme, sehr gern. |wavey:

Werde mir Mühe geben. LG!


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Also ich plädiere doch zum weiter zum Vibrator.
Der hält schon jede Menge Feuchtigkeit aus....:q


----------



## haribo78 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Pike vs robot-fish

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pk7zCEHK5g

Pike attacks robot fish

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLPap8giyTg

PS: Ein sehr interessanter Youtube-Channel mit tollen Unterwasseraufnahmen.


----------



## Dominik.L (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

@haribo78
das sieht aber nicht sehr vielversprechend aus! die hechte scheinen wenig Interesse zu haben. wenn man vergleicht wie die Hechte bei seinen anderen Videos abgehen...


----------



## haribo78 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Das seh ich ähnlich. Die taugen nix.
Außer es liegt am Wetter. [emoji6]


----------



## fischbär (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Schaut Euch mal zombait.com an. Das ist was ähnliches, aber zum reinstecken ins Maul.


----------



## Purist (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *



Dominik.L schrieb:


> das sieht aber nicht sehr vielversprechend aus! die hechte scheinen wenig Interesse zu haben.



Warum sollten sie auch? Der Beißreflex folgt meist auf die Flucht des Futterfisches, das kann der Robofisch nicht. Ihn mit einer Barschleiche zu umhüllen funktioniert da besser, der riecht aber auch lecker


----------



## Bobster (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Obwohl das Ergebnis vorhersehbar war,
 sind die U-Wasser-Aufnahmen sehr gelungen.

 Allein deshalb ein Danke an den poster


----------



## haribo78 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Gerne. Freut mich! [emoji6] 

Noch ein weiteres Video. Wohl eine Weiterentwicklung des anfänglichen Spielzeug-Missbrauchs: 
[youtube1]W1bhE_X2KoE[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/W1bhE_X2KoE


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Die Idee mit diesem Zombait finde ich schon interessant.
So wie ich das gesehen habe arbeitet der "Aktivator" oder wie auch immer man das Teil nennen soll mit einem 18650er Li-ion Akku. Damit dürfte das schon ein paar Stunden halten. 

Die Frage ist halt:
Bringts was, wenn sich der Köderfisch so bewegt ? 

Das UW-Video überzeugt mich da nicht restlos - bei einem lebenden Fisch kann der Hecht nicht so lange warten und prüfen wie das in vielen Szenen zu sehen ist. 

Aber auch schön zu sehen: Als einer zuschnappt - er attackiert den Kopf  

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Ton? Macht das Ding tatsächlich die auf dem Video zu hörenden Geräusche?


----------



## hecht99 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Wenn ich so ein Video seht schiebt sich bei mir immer wieder die Frage in den Kopf ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist die natürliche Nahrung so gut wie möglich zu imitieren. Wenn man bedenkt wie lange der Hecht den natürlichen Köder verfolgt und anschaut...
 Ich bin mittlerweile der festen Überzeugung das ein etwas unnatürlicherer Köder mehr Bisse auslöst als die perfekte Imitation.
 Oder man nimmt gleich das Original, den toten Köfi, der aber wenn er so im Wasser hängt oder aber gezupft wird auch nicht dem Verhalten der Beutefische um ihn herum entspricht


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Also hab mittlerweile recherchiert. Die Geräusche sind "echt" - das Ding "surrt" wirklich so.

Einerseits machen wir uns Gedanken, dass bei Spinnfischen die Geflochtene zu laut ist - andererseits scheint die Fische selbst so eine Lärmquelle nicht davon abzuhalten da mal reinzubeißen. 

Gebe ja schon zu, dass ich sehr gute Lust hätte, so ein Teil mal auszuprobieren


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Köder? Robofish *

Hier im Video gibt's bisserl was zu seh'n hören und ein Paar Infos.
Auch wenn der Carsten Zeck das Toy nur kurz antestet.
https://youtu.be/5VAEUfdPC7c


----------



## Bobster (7. Februar 2019)

*Er ist wieder da...diesmal bei ALDI *
*
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...022019/ps/p/zuru-robo-alive-figuren-07022019/*


----------

